#       , .2

## .

.
      .     ,         ! 

   - *sotnik* -          .      :Wink:          .    ,      .  .

----------

4  2011 , (   2011 .)      (   )     . 1.        ,   ?
2.         ?

----------


## sotnik

> ?


  (,   ,    ),      ,           ( )   "",    ...
         -    **   12 .        ...

----------

100       ?

----------


## sotnik

> 100       ?


     100 ..???

----------

.

----------


## sotnik

> .


   ?

----------


## sotnik

> .


, ? -       ,       ,    , -,          .      ,   ...

----------

, ..   2011 ,      2012       ?

----------


## sotnik

> , ..   2011 ,      2012       ?


.
   ,      ,   ,  ,  ,        .           ,    . j              -.      ...
 ,               .         (     ),   +   .     (+  )   ...
 ...  ,     - ...
     12- .       12 ,  , , ,     ,      (    ).         .         . ,    ( ), ,    (  ), ,     (   ),      ,      ) - !

----------


## Larky

> -       12 .        ...


       ,   ...  :Smilie:    ,           ,   -       ...   :Smilie:

----------


## sotnik

> 


-,   !  ,        !       ,          !  , ..    .
      ,   .      ,     ,        , ..                ,    93- ...
 -     .
    :




> ,               .         (     ),   +   .     (+  )   ...
>  ...  ,     - ...

----------


## Larky

*sotnik*,   ,        ,  ,       373-,   



> 


 :Smilie:

----------


## sotnik

> 373-,


C  ?   ,           ?  373-       ?           ?     ,      !

----------


## BorisG

> -       ,       ,    ,  ...


*sotnik*,       ,        ?
 -   . 
      ,       ** .       .
  ,            .     .  :Wink: 
  1843-    . 
**,           .    1843-        .   




> -,          .      ,    ...


  . 
      ,   . 
                (  ,     ,       , ),   ,       . 58 .    .  ,         ** .  :Wink:

----------


## sotnik

*BorisG*, , !  , , ....

----------


## Larky

> 373-       ?


        ,  ...  373-    : " ,   ,    "...  :Smilie:

----------


## sotnik

> 373-    : " ,   ,    "


      373-,   ...  ,   ...  :Big Grin:

----------

> , ..   2011 ,      2012       ?


      -     ,                     .         -   .  ))

----------


## sotnik

> ,  ...





> 373-,   ...  ,   ...


  ....
    ,                  -       (     ) "  -4",       (..  ,   )      ?




> 


          !  ,  ,    . ,    (  !)   "   ..., ,   ",    ,   ...

----------

,     ,              ,    .

----------


## sotnik

> ,     ,              ,


   ,  ...       ,    ,      ...
 ,       ,   - ..     ,    .    :         (   - ,    )     ,     .
!   :  ?  373-?
,           15%          6%.  .             ,       ,     ?

----------


## Fraxine

,   _   :        1      1                . -      ?

----------


## sotnik

> 1      1         ... -      ?


, !      !  ....
     ,  ,    840    -  !  :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:  )))))

----------


## Fraxine

> !


  ,    _  .       . ..  ,  , ,  ,          , ..        .     ,      .           , -    - ?     (..   -   15000),           ?




> ,  ,    840    -  !    )))))


  :yes:

----------


## sotnik

> , -    - ?     (..   -   15000),           ?


 ....   ...

----------

,

   ,  -  ,           2012      (   -   ..))           .    ,  : 
-       ,            \  
-         (   ?) +     (1   2,    ?)
-     . -      +            . 

  ?        ,     ??

----------

> ,   _   :        1      1                . -      ?


  . ()
    ,    (    )      ,            
        "     " ,       "       ".
       ( ,         )

      !!!
            ,                (       ).
          ,        .  ,       2 ,          .

----------


## SergeiP

-   .
        ,    !
           !

----------


## sotnik

> . ()


 *SergeiP*,   (   ) ....      ...
    :
     ()    ...       .            ,        .   ...        -    1.          ...        ...
  2 -    ...
  3 -   ,    ,   ...
  4 (  ) -   .
           ..
   :    ,   "".  1,  2, 3,  4      ...
    ,     (  ),         ,      ...  ..

----------


## swetlana5.83

- ,  -    ,    ....
  ,   2013           ,     ""       .    "    ,    ,   "!

----------


## .

> ,   2013          ,


 ...     !   !  :
* 6   * :
1. **       ,       .
 2. * * :
 1) ** , ,   , -  ,                     ()     ,   ;

----------


## swetlana5.83

, !      : "     402-   .           .      1  2013 .       ,     .          ,    .    , ,   ,     ,   ."

----------


## v.shihkin

:
          . 
      ,  ,    ?
        (      ?),  - .

----------

15%     2    - 

     2011   2  465.000/31*7   105.000



         15.000
1.01  10.000  5.000  15.000         15.000
2.01     30.000  15.000 ,   15.000??     ?     ? .            (     )
   15.000

            ,    .    ?  ?

----------

,  ,    ,  ,  , -   ,                           ,       , ,  ,   .       ,      ,                     .

----------


## sotnik

> 


  ....             /,  ?



> ,  ,    ?


     ....

----------

, ,    ,   . ,    -         ,                ,              ,       , ..        ,       ,         ,          ,          .    ,  ,.
 :                 ?       ?

----------


## v.shihkin

> ....             /,  ?


  .       (    ),        

.    .

----------


## echinaceabel

> ,    -         ,


, .

----------

> ,    , ,    ...        ...


 -      ,   - ,     .



> ,         , *   , *   , **     (  ).


         .  ? ( ,   - )

----------


## Vayolet

-    ,      /,    ,    :

1.        ,        301   .
2.      .
3.    .
4.    -  .    ?

    ?

----------


## echinaceabel

> 4.    -  .    ?


    .




> ?


   .               ,     .

----------


## Vayolet

> .

----------


## echinaceabel

> 


 .

----------


## Vayolet

> ,


    ?

----------


## echinaceabel

> ?


     -    .           (      -   /    /).

----------


## Vayolet

*echinaceabel*,

----------


## ewam

*echinaceabel*,     ,     ,

----------


## ewam

:

,    -         ,           




> , .


   ,    ,        ,     ,

----------


## echinaceabel

> 


,   ( -    - ). .  :Embarrassment:

----------

338 -  ?

----------

> :                 ?       ?


-

       ?

----------


## Lisena

! 4     :   ! :Dezl:    ,  ,   - .  .      ,  ,  - +  .   ? . 3.3:"    ,       -         ,   - ,     0310001      "  ?    ?       ?     ,   ,   ?     ! :OnFire:

----------

,   6%,   /         ,  , , .       ?

----------


## klin

> ,  ,    ,  ,  , -   ,                           ,       , ,  ,   .       ,      ,                     .


     -    ?

----------


## Andyko

> ,   ,   ?


, 




> ,  , , .       ?


,     **  -




> ,                    ,     , ,  ,  .      ,

----------

?

----------


## Lisena

Andyko, !

----------


## Andyko

> ?


,       ,

----------

?   ,    ,    ?

----------

--! ,    ?   ,   . )))   ,    ( -)  . ,  ...

----------

)
           ?

----------

-  .    ?

 .
   , , .        .  -    . .        (     )          ????

----------

> -    .


 



>

----------

,       ?   ,       z-,       ,      .

----------

,  . 
       ?         .       .   .      ,     -    .       ?

----------

,       -      .    -  .

----------


## rom@n

,             , ..         300 ,        .
1.           .       2 ,     .                   ? ..   - 1,2,4,7,    3,5,6,8,9.       1.
2.  ,   ,     ,       ,      ,    .                 ?          .       ?

----------

,        ,      (, )    71          75  ( )
   75 ,     ""         .

 .   .
   ,  , , .        .  -    . .        (     )          ????   ?

----------

15% .-.  \    !

   .        
               ?
      ?

      ?

      (12  2011 . N 373-)             4. (   ).

----------


## .

> ?


 
  .

----------


## ekater

,    :       ,     .       :      ,            .
 ,    1.11,   - .    ,       ,      .   ,       40 000  ,          ,     ,       .   ,        ,   ,     . , ,       ,           . .

 ,         15.1             .  ?          22.12.2011  -4-2/21794@            . 
    , ,     ,    .       :Smilie: 
 ,    ,    ,

----------


## .

?    ,      ,   ...
   ,        ,   ,       ?

----------


## Andyko

> :      ,


   ,   ?

----------

!     ()   ( . ),   ( . ).   ,   -4,     ?  ,      .         .

----------


## ekater

*Andyko*,   ,    ,    ,        ,     .         1.11  ?

----------


## Andyko

*ekater*,         .           .
 ,      -   .

----------


## ekater

*Andyko*,   :Smilie: 
   ,      . 15.1 ?

----------


## bestik

!
  15%,  .  ,     ,          .          : 
1.      z -                 . .      ..
2.               ,      z -                 . .      .  ..

  ?

----------


## .

> ,      . 15.1 ?


 
    -

----------


## .

*bestik*,

----------


## ekater

*.*, .

----------


## alsuru

, ,      ?

----------


## Andyko



----------


## rom@n

-   ?



> 1.           .       2 ,     .                   ? ..   - 1,2,4,7,    3,5,6,8,9.       1.
> 2.  ,   ,     ,       ,      ,    .                 ?          .       ?

----------


## alsuru

?

----------


## ewam

> ?

----------


## Buhgalter1975

> 1.      z -                 . .      ..


    " " ( ),         -.

----------

, ,        ?

----------


## Sasha.ru

-  ,        ?        .

----------

!    .   ,       ,    ,      ,    .       ?      ?

----------


## .

> -  ,        ?


         .

----------

, ..  ,   - ,               ()   ?

----------


## Fraxine

> 


  :Wow:

----------


## ***

.     .   .   ,           .     .        .    ,             ?

----------


## BuhNet

> .     .   .   ,           .     .        .    ,             ?


    :    :     ,      (500 ., ),        -   .   ,      -   ,    ( ,    ).  ,   ,    , ,   0,2%  ,      2%  .    ,      30%,        ?     .   ? ,   ?

----------


## anytkafil

, .   .      .      ,   ?    ,         ?       ?    ,      ,        100 .     , ..   ,     /     ? -     ...       .

----------


## .

> ,             ?


      "", ?     ,      ?

----------


## Andyko

> ,   ?






> 






> ?






> ,      ,        100






> , ..   ,     /     ?

----------


## .

> ,   ?


,   373-       ,   /.




> ?


,   .
     ,          .




> .


  "  ",   01/01/2012      ...

----------


## anytkafil

*Andyko*, 
*.*, 
    .  .
    !

----------


## .

> - ,







> ()   ?

----------


## 88

,      . ,     ,                   .          ,          ..        (   )     ,         .    /      .           .       / -       -,         ..        -  ,  - ,     .   ,       .      ,       /.    373-       /    (.. ),        .  /    , ?

----------


## echinaceabel

> /    , ?


  :yes:

----------


## 88

,            /.      ,       .           .  -   ,        .    .

----------


## BUDDA

-    ( )

 ,  .    -     ,    ( )
:
1.      ?(   )
2.      ,   ?
3.     :  ? ? ?  ?
4.           ?

----------


## Zveruga

, . .                       ,          .  ,      ?      ?      /,       .

----------


## 88

,  .     ,     /,       ..

----------

-  ,     ,   , ,  .      ,      : -   ,      .     . 
:  -   .. -  .  -  ,   .    1      2.        .     .    -   4   .   .  .-  ,      ,  -  .     .             .              ,           -    ...

----------


## 88

.   3-4  ,       .

----------


## Zveruga

> ,  .     ,     /,       ..


    ( )  /,  -     -    "     ".      /   ?  .  ...       ,   ?

----------


## echinaceabel

> ,   ?


?  ,   .

----------


## Zveruga

> ?  ,   .


 .  ,    ,           ?

----------

> ,    ,           ?


    01    ,      .    ,     ,

----------

> 


..     -   .

----------

.
     .
       .            ,      .  -          ?     ,  , ...

----------

! 
1.   (-4)        Excel ( 1  , ,   ,  ,     ).    ? , , "" -  ,  ?
2.   ,     ( . ).   -5,   ,       ,  ,   ,     ?
3.  ,   ( 4,6,8,10/3,5,7,9)  -4,     ,        .         "",     -      ?
4.                ( )?

----------


## echinaceabel

> .


     .  :Smilie:

----------


## 15

> ,  ,     ).


       ? 1              .

----------


## Larisa Scvortsova

,    ...
   ,   .
 ,       ( ),   ,          ,    ,    ,   ,      .
     :
1.     
2. /   
3.        (   /.)
4.   ,          ( )

----------

"       .            ,      .  -          ?"

 , -...  ...

----------

> "       .            ,      .  -          ?"
> 
>  , -...  ...


  .    .     ..   ? ,   ,   ()  !    .  . .            Z-  .   ,    ?.         ,         .             . , ,    , 373-    .

----------


## Andyko

... ..  ,   ;
   -          ;
 -     ,

----------

,  ..   ..   ..  ?... ? ..  ? ..    ? ..        ,         -,      ...

----------


## Andyko

*Larisa Scvortsova*,

----------


## Larisa Scvortsova

> *Larisa Scvortsova*,


 :Smilie:  .
      .
     ?
  ,     10  ,   ?  /   ....  ?
!

----------

- ,     ,     .?

----------


## Andyko

> ?
>   ,     10







> ?  /


  :Big Grin: 

 ,        ;
        ,   ;
    ,       ;
   -  ;
            ,   ,        ""

----------


## Larisa Scvortsova

> ,        ;
>         ,   ;
>     ,       ;
>    -  ;
>             ,   ,        ""


      ,    ?     ....             :Smilie: 
 ?

----------

> ,    ?     ....            
>  ?


   15   . ,   . ,  .      .

----------

> -          ;
>  -     ,


     .     ,  .      ,  ,    .       .         .       -.    .

----------

> - ,     ,     .?


,             .

----------

> -  ,     ,   , ,  .      ,      : -   ,      .     . 
> :  -   .. -  .  -  ,   .    1      2.        .     .    -   4   .   .  .-  ,      ,  -  .     .             .              ,           -    ...


, .     .    .
1.    :    ?     ,      ?      (  )?
2.       ?       ?
3.    : ,  ,  ,  .     .         ?          (  )?     -   ?
,   ,     ...

----------


## .

> ?          (  )?     -   ?
> ,   ,     ...


    ""   ", .     ,     "" ,     -     ,       .                ,      .  -                    ...
         40 ,   ...  ,      ...   ""       ,   ""    ,         ...

----------

> ""   ", .     ,     "" ,     -     ,       .                ,      .  -                    ...
>          40 ,   ...  ,      ...   ""       ,   ""    ,         ...


, ,   .     ,  ,  .    - ,    . ,              ?  , ,   "" ?

----------

Excel .    90    ""  1      . ,  .   .    "" .   ,  .   . 
   "",     .     ,    .        :        ,    ?   ?    .. =,   ,                .  ,      ,  ,      1,      ,    . , , ,    -  .
   -,       ,   ""         :   ,   ,  ,  , ,    , !" :Smilie:

----------


## .

> ,  ,  .    - ,


, ,  ,      ,    ,            , ,   .  ?     ,           ,                 ?
,   .
 ,  ,    .     ,  ""       ,      .   " @? ..   .        , :              ...      :   ,      - .  ? ,   ,       ,       - ,    !
 -      .    ,   ,  ,   ,      ...         .       , ..  ...         ,    -    ,               .    ""        .
?     "-"          "",    ...
   : "  ,           ?" :            - ,   ,  ,          .    "": " ",  ""  . 
         . ,                       ?  ,   ,  ,     ,        - ,      ... ,   ,      ......
   ,  ,     ,   ...

----------

> Excel .    90    ""  1      . ,  .   .    "" .   ,  .   . 
>    "",     .     ,    .        :        ,    ?   ?    .. =,   ,                .  ,      ,  ,      1,      ,    . , , ,    -  .
>    -,       ,   ""         :   ,   ,  ,  , ,    , !"


!!!

----------


## .

> ,    -    ,               .


      ,      :Smilie: 
   .    -
 :Wink:

----------

> , ,  ,      ,    ,            , ,   .  ?     ,           ,                 ?


   .     ,   .       :  -  .       ,    .    -    ,      ..    ,        ,  .        (     )

----------


## .

> ....


  ,   .   -   - .   ...
  ,     ,   , "" , .    .  ""  -  ,      ,     -  .
""     ,    ,   ...
   ,    ...

----------

:

1.      ?    ?

2.     ,       ?

----------


## .

> .


,       .   ,   




> 


  ?



> ,        ,


         ,     :
 -   , .     ,
           -         . ,  "   ,  ,  "
 :Big Grin:

----------


## .

> ?    ?


  ()     ,    ,   ,    .   -  " ";
                .  -  .   :           .




> ,       ?


  ,      ,   ,   ""     
  -  .      ""    ,     ?    ...  ...

----------


## .

> ""     ,    ,   ...


  ,     .
       438   .             ,           
         .    .

----------


## .

> ,     .


          - .... :Smilie:   :Smilie:    ,  ""     ,   ,  ""  ...




> .    .


 ,  , -              ,   .    ,            ,        -     ...

----------

> ,  ..   ..   ..  ?... ? ..  ? ..    ? ..        ,         -,      ...


,         ? ,   ,    , , ,  !       (?)     ""     . ,    !

----------


## Larisa Scvortsova

> 15   . ,   . ,  .      .


    ,           -          ...   ,       ,    ,  20    ,     .....

----------

> ,         ? ,   ,    , , ,  !       (?)     ""     . ,    !


-  ,    ,     .   90% ,  -,   ,    ,   10%         .

----------


## Andyko

,              .

----------

.

  6%,         Google Adsense   . 

    :
1.       ""  , 
2.       , 
3.    ,
4.      . .

   ,  ,        -       ? 

  . ..

----------

.  ...      .       -   ,     .

          .   ?    "" ? ,    ,    !

----------


## .

> 1.       ""  , 
> 2.       ,


  ,      -   ?    ""       ""    ,          ""?



> 3.    ,


 ...



> 4.      . .


 - ...



> .


 ,       ,      . 15.1 ...



> -   ,     .


  -   .             .       ,     :   "               " _    ,          ...

----------


## VIP

,      ..  ,    ,    ""   , ..   ,    ,     (     ),    :
-   
-    
-  ,     ( ,     )  ..
-   

   !  :Embarrassment:

----------


## sotnik

> -


http://www.klerk.ru/doc/253694/




> -    
> -


 .  3, 4, 5




> -  ,     ( ,     )  ..


      ,         -  .
    , , ,   .

----------


## VIP

sotnik,  !!!     ..
  , ,   ,     ,   ))) - ,  , (  )  ,       ))))

----------


## sotnik

> ,   ,     ,


     ,          ...   ,      ,    ...  :Big Grin:   :yes: 



> ))))


        .         .
  ,   ,  ,     .
        " ".    ,        ...
      - !   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Cool:

----------

> ,       ,      . 15.1 ...


    .   ,     ,      ,     .

     -   "",   ,      .

----------


## sotnik

> . ...     ,     .


.   !
       ,                   ...




> ...


      ,         , "" ...

----------

,      .

----------


## VIP

> ,          ...   ,      ,    ...  
> 
> 
>         .         .
>   ,   ,  ,     .
>         " ".    ,        ...
>       - !


   ,       ,      ,  ,          :Smilie: 

     ,     ,          ,  ,   ,     ,  ))) ,    ,     )))

----------


## sotnik

> ,


 ,    ...      :       ...
  ,    --       ...

----------


## vrntv

"  ".    ,    . ,  ,     ,     (  ).
   , , . 
  ,   20         ""
http://./item/831/, ,    ,   . 
   ,   .  :Wink:

----------


## klin

> -  ,     ,   , ,  .      ,      : -   ,      .     .
> :  -   .. -  .  -  ,   .    1      2.       .     .    -   4   .   .  .-  ,      ,  -  .     .             .              ,           -    ...


     -       ,      - ,         ,          ,

----------


## .

> ,  20    ,     .....


     ?

----------


## klin

-         .? 


> -       ,      .



       : 1)  -          ,                          (      ,               ). 2)     ,         ,      ,        ,              .

----------


## ewam

-    .     .             ?

----------


## .

> ?


      373- ,         .         , -...
   ,           . ,      (  -     () )          .
       ,    ,       ,    ...
              ,           .

----------


## ewam

,     ?

----------


## .

> ,     ?


, ...
    ,      .
  ,        ( ,   ),  TYDL-    ,     ...

----------


## .

> ?


   54-.  373-     .
 ,         .   -     .14.5

----------


## .

,     c    54- ?

----------


## .

,       .        .

----------


## ewam

> ,       .        .


          -    .    .             ?
  ,     

_2)    ,        ,     ,       ,          ._

----------

.         133  17.10.11         ?
      373- ...     :     ..       (  .,    )...

----------


## .

**, ,  "   ."    " ", ..                ,        .
       ,    ()   ,      .    ,   ,  ""  ,    ...
 "   "  "" ,                     () (       )   ...
       .     ,      50 .,     - 30 .        : "  20 .    ,      !"
        () ,     ... .

----------

> "  ".


   .  ,  ,        .

----------


## elena_76

!

1     .          1       
2      .    .         .      .          1     
.

----------

> 1


 1     .



> 


  ,     .

----------


## elena_76

!

----------

.      ,     .  .     .   .        ,         ?                   ()         ?

----------


## Aleana

,   .    .

----------


## keks1974

/ ,     " ":    ?

----------


## .

> / ,     " ":    ?


  ,   !   ,   : "",   ,  " "! :0  :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------

!    ,  ..   , .  , , ,   .      -           ,  , ,  -    -     :
,  ,  -(), .
 ,  .
  ,            ?   , :
1.	 :      ,  , - ,   .
2.	 .  ,      ,       (  ).   1 ().
:    1   ? 
           -, ,  ,   . 
 (  !)         ?
   ,    (  ),   .  
, ,   ?  ,         ?
, .

----------


## Andyko

,    ,

----------


## vzletcom2006

.  ?           ?

----------


## .

> .  ?           ?


       . .  ,      -        ...

----------

,    .  ?   ,    6%+,    .   ,      ,      .      ,    .  ,   ,      ,      ?

----------


## .

> .      ,    .  ,   ,      ,      ?


     6%,        ,     ( ?),     .
   ()          ,    .       ""  ,     ,       ...
   ""   "" (  ,   ?)     ,     .     - ...

----------


## SergeiP

> .  ?           ?


-   :Smilie: 

       (   ) .

    -    -     .  ,    - , ,      ,   .

     -   .   -  .

----------


## ihvar

!

  -6  ,      /.       . 

  - "               " (.   12.10.2011 N 373-) (    24.11.2011 N 22394)     ?          ,     ,  ?

----------


## .

> .


 ""     (     ) ?

----------


## ihvar



----------


## .

> 


    ,   ( .    !),     "" ,        ( +    )    "  " ( +   )...
      ,  ,     ,      ...
  !      ,        ...
   ,            ,   - ,  ,   ...

----------


## ihvar

> ,   ( .    !),     "" ,        ( +    )    "  " ( +   )...
>       ,  ,     ,      ...
>   !      ,        ...
>    ,            ,   - ,  ,   ...


       :

"  ,                   () 58 "    "."

"  ,        ,                     91,  "   ",  :
 76  51
-    ()      ;
 91,  "   "  76
-      ,     ;
 99  91.
  ,       ,      :
 50  51
-        ;
 76  50
-           ;
 91,  "   "  76
-      ,     ;
 99  91."

 -     () -        . 

           ...  ,    -       :Smilie:

----------


## .

> ,    -


   ""   ,    -   ...



> -     () -        .


 .   ,   - ,      ?   ...



> () 58 "    "."... 
> "  ,


-,     ,             ,          ,     ,                   ?
     ( ,   ,     ,   91,     )    ,     -  ...

----------


## ihvar

> .   ,   - ,      ?   ...


 ,           ) 
  - ,       ? 
, ,          ?

----------


## .

:



> .


....    200 .  ,   - ,       ?     ...




> ?


         ...




> - ,       ?


   ,  ...
     ,   ,                       .       ,    ! ,   ,          ...
  , ,    (  - ),        ,  ,  - ...
  ,   ,     :       .  ,     ...

----------


## ihvar

*.*,      :yes:    -

----------


## .

> -


       ,    ...
  "",               .          ,         ,      ...

----------


## ihvar

> ,         ,      ...


,         . ,               .   ,     ,  .

----------

> ()          ,    .       ""  ,     ,       ...
>    ""   "" (  ,   ?)     ,     .     - ...


     ,    .   ,  , ,    ,   ,  ,    ,       .

----------


## .

> , ,    ,


 ...    ,   ()  ...  ...

----------

> ...    ,   ()  ...  ...


.  (    " ")   , ...   .          ,    ,     .

----------

> ,    ,


 , ,     .

----------

!
    .     .
          ( ).
  :    ""     ?   -  ?
   -      .    , :
1)      - 50.1 90;
2)    -  - 50.1 10.
 , ,   ,             (   ,    ).
 ,       ,      .
   ?  ,  ,   (  ?)   -       ,     ?

   ...          ,   .      .

----------


## .

**,       
    ?

----------

???         ,     -???

----------


## SergeiP

,  - ,    .
      -       .        -         .

----------


## 87

,      .   :      1 ? (  ),    ,   .    ,          ,       ? :  1    ,     1 ., ..       .   ,  .

----------


## .

.      -         :Wow:

----------


## .

> 


 !

----------


## Mkmsk

.       .  3  ( 3,     ,           :Frown:  ):
1.      .  .        - ,     -  ( ).         ? ..           ?

2.            ?  , .

3.         ,                 ?      /    ?

----------


## Mkmsk

PS:    .        .              .    ,     .            .15.1      . ,    ,       :Frown:

----------


## .

> .


     .

----------


## Mkmsk

> .


 ...    : "    :     ,  .1.8, 1.9,2.5,3.1-3.3,5.1-5.4,6.1                .   12.10.2011 373-  ."

----------

.           ...? ?   ?    ?   .        ?      ..  ,  -      ?

----------


## Buhgalter1975

> ?


 :
1.     ,     .
2.    .
3.  ,              . 


     -       ,         " ".     ( .2) .

----------

> **,       
>     ?


  ,        .
-    ,  ?

----------

> ,   ( .    !),     "" ,        ( +    )    "  " ( +   )...
>       ,  ,     ,      ...
>   !      ,        ...
>    ,            ,   - ,  ,   ...


, ,  
:
  keks1974 
      / ,     " ":    ?
  ,   !   ,   : "",   ,  " "! :0 

  ()  " "?
,       "  "?

----------

,  ,    ,    "".  ,         "",    / ,      .   ?   ?

----------


## Hana-Hana

> .        - ,     -  ( ).         ? ..           ?


 .

----------

> .        - ,     -  ( ).         ? ..           ?


  - .

----------


## Andyko

> ...   / ,


 ?

----------


## Hana-Hana

> - .


   -   ,  "   0310004   
       ."
,       + ?

----------


## Mkmsk

> -   ,  "   0310004   
>        ."
> ,       + ?


  ,     .

----------


## Hana-Hana

, , ,   .

----------

> ?


   : "  50-3     
   ,   ,
 ,      .
     50    
  .     
  ."

----------


## Andyko

**,      ?

----------

.  .    /.         ...         ""?...  1843-          ...  ?      "  ",       "       . " ..        --           ?...  - -  ?..     ?

----------

> ,      ?


 , .  - ,            .  , , .
   ,      ?

----------

,     , ,         ?  :Smilie:

----------

.          2012  ,           .   ,      1-  " "?         .      -?           ?

----------


## .

> ""?.


      ?

----------


## .

> .


     .

----------

"   ,     , ,         ? "

 ,       ?       ?   ,     ..              ,    , ...

----------

,    ,         ?        ,  " " ?

----------


## .

> ?


 -   .  .      
  , .     ,      ,    
             ,        :Smilie:

----------


## _2009

"       / ,     " ":    ?
  ,   !   ,   : "",   ,  " "! :0 " 

   ,    "  ".       ,   :  -   ,  19.         /       19.

 ,  :    /.  .

----------

..                     -       (    )...        , ,            -     ...  ?              .      ...  ,       ,     ...

----------


## 2009

, . ,     ,     ,     ,     ... ...  ???    ,  ,   .....)))

----------

1000  ..!.         ...

----------


## 2009

> 1000  ..!.         ...


     .   !

----------


## 2508

> ,  ,       :     ;         ;       0310001     0310002;   ;    .            1  15.1  .


 :         ?

----------

> .


...   2010      4000     .    ....     ....

----------

> :         ?


    .  99,9%    ..      "     "..,      133,      ...

----------

1  15.1  .     4-5 .  40-50?

----------


## marusya66

> .  99,9%    ..      "     "..,      133,      ...


,   .      (  ,  ,          ).          ,       ,   . 
  ,     ,        1  25 ,       7.       .     . 
, , ,   ,    ?   -         :Wow:      -      ,   - -. 
 ,   , ,   ,   ,  ,     , , .

----------


## .

> ...   2010      4000     .    ....     .


      .

----------


## 2508

> 1  15.1  .     4-5 .  40-50?


4-5 .



> ,       ,   ,      ,      .

----------


## 2508

> .  99,9%    ..      "     "..,      133,      ...


..      ,     - ---=   .
   -   ,  ..         ,            ?

----------


## Fraxine

> ..      ,


 .

----------


## Mkmsk

> .


 ,       10       .

----------


## KotD

,       ? 
,      ? .. ,     .    71 .  ?

   ,     . 

 .

PS.    ,     ? 58    ?

----------


## .

> ,       ?


    ,    ,   ...


"( N -4)"

          .     ,       ,    "      _______ ".              .
      2-  :    (  )     ,  (  )                 .        .       .      ,            .
            "   ".
     ,       ,    .     ""                     .

----------


## .

> ,       ?


 5.     "0310004"
5.1.       ,    ,   ,    (),    ,  ,      "0310004".
 ,    ()    "0310004",   "   ",    "0310004"    ,   ,    ().
5.2.     "0310004"        "0310001" (   "0310002"),    ()  .
5.3.   ,     "0310004",    ,     "0310004"           .
5.4.     "0310004"         ,     -    ,   .
5.5.               "0310004"  ,            ,       ,      .
5.6.        "0310004"             "0310004"           .
     "0310004"             "0310004",       "0310004"     -          "0310004".
      "0310004"             .        "0310004"         ,   .

----------


## .

> ,      ? .. ,     .    71 .  ?


     !     !  !     ""      !  71, 81,  7001 - !
 !  ,     -  ,  ..   .
,  ,        .  :          ! .

----------


## KotD

,  ,    .
      .
          ?
     . , 71         .   ?

----------


## KotD

> !     !  !     ""      !  71, 81,  7001 - !
>  !  ,     -  ,  ..   .
> ,  ,        .  :          ! .


, .
     . ,  .

----------


## shamayra

"",    -    ,      .

:                    ?

        ,       ()      :
,        -  803000
      803102
    359  06.05.2008                .     .
      ,      .

          (   )           .

----------


## .

> .


     .  ()   ,   .   .     ...



> ?


: "      "



> . , 71         .   ?


      ! -  "      "
     , , ,   .  .
         ,   -   ,      by   ,   " "...

----------


## .

> ,      .


        - !

----------


## shamayra

> - !


       -      ?

----------


## .

> 


        , ,   , ,     - 
    ( ,         - )  -     ,      " ",   .     -  ...

----------


## .

*shamayra*,     ,       .  -

----------


## .

, ,             .

----------


## shamayra

> - !





> *shamayra*,     ,       .  -


  ,         ,          ,          !

----------


## Buhgalter1975

> .


 ?

----------

**,  .           ,   , .    - .
  ,   0

----------

, .

----------


## saigak

> ()?      ?


    ?

 -   2011, - 2012.

----------

.     ,          .      .  .    ,  ,    ,        .

----------


## saigak

> 







> .


,  ... :Big Grin: 




> ,        .


           ....    ... :Smilie:

----------

!          2013 ? 
     12  2011 .  373-    
  .
     ?http://forum.klerk.ru/images/smilies/redface.gif

----------

**,      ?

----------


## saigak

> 2013 ?


     2012...  ...

----------


## cotlas

/    (  ).  -,         ?

----------


## .

.     .

----------

,        ,     ?

----------

**,    ?     ,

----------

()))       )))      2012 ))

----------

-

----------

))         -         ?????

----------

-  - .          2012

----------

-        ,   ,    ,         ,            ,                  ,     9        ....  ,  )))    )

----------

))   ,    .   ?..

,       2

----------

)))             ,     ))    )

----------

))     ,   7  .

----------

))       ... ))))

----------

12  2011 .  373-     

    ,      
  ,     /     ,                  =

----------

...      , ,  .       .     ,   2-3 (   )     (  )  (     ), - ,

----------

.   ,

----------

> .   ,

----------


## saigak

> 


,   .

----------


## Larky

> 


     ,           ...

----------

[QUOTE=Larky;53942557]     ,           ...[/QUO  50000,            ?

----------

.  -

----------


## saigak

> ?


.     ,    .

----------

[QUOTE=;53942587]     .  -            [/QUOT

   ,     ?        ,

----------


## saigak

> ?


      ..  .     .

----------

> ..  .     .


      ?

----------

!           .
     .  ,    ..   ,  
     90 .          .
      ,          .

     :

----------


## saigak

> 


.    . 



> :


 ?  - ?

----------

> !           .
>      .  ,    ..   ,  
>      90 .          .
>       ,          .


    ?    ,    %%, ....       -    ...      !

----------

> !


  .

----------

.
      30 000 .     .
 6 %  .
  6 %   1800 .     28200 ,             .
        (    ,    ,   ) ?!           ?

----------


## saigak

> 6 %  .


 




> .







> (    ,    ,   ) ?!           ?


 .         .

----------

6%

----------


## .

> 6 %  .                .


   .           .
    .       ,    
  6%

----------

!           6%.     43494,75,         ,      .          ,  ,     .     70.01  50.01.   ...       ?        50.01,    ?  , ...

----------

71.01  50.01

----------

?

----------



----------


## saigak

> ,  ,     .     70.01  50.01.


    ?    ?
   "  ", ..    ,     ...

----------

> 


      "   ",

----------


## _

. 
 - ( ,     )  .
, ,       2  (  .    )      .                    ? 
   .

----------

*_*,

----------


## Ariko2013

!
     ,    .   .        ?            ,         ?

----------


## saigak

> ?

----------

!       , ,    -  ?          ?

----------

....

----------


## _

!!!     !!!   ( -),   ,  - .      /  .  ,        -    .     ,      ?    ?   ,          ,      ???  .

----------


## lenski

(-) 1     ,      ,
  ?

        ,     , ?      .

----------


## mos-mo

6%  
   ()
    (..         )
  ? 
 ,        
  ,   ,   ,        , - 
     ?
.

----------


## Andyko



----------


## mos-mo

,     ,        , .   , .   
        , -   , .    ?
  ?     :   ?
, ,      ?   ,     ...

----------


## Andyko

,   , ,

----------


## saigak

> ,      ?


    \   .     - ( -)




> ,      ??


.        ...              ..





> ?      .


  ,    .

----------


## lenski

,    ,    ?

----------


## Andyko

,  ;
  ,    ;
              ""

----------


## lenski

??        3 ,   ,   ,     , ..     40 000   , 10 000    ,   3       ?

----------


## saigak

> , ..     40 000   ,


       ,      ?       ...
      ...

----------


## Andyko

> 40 000   , 10 000    ,   3       ?



...

----------


## lenski

, ,       ,     5 , -       
, - ,  35      ( -  )

----------


## Andyko

,    ,        
"  ,  ,    " -

----------


## lenski

.   ,    ,      ,   ,   .

----------


## Andyko

?

----------


## saigak

> ,


     ?  (  ,    ,    ),       .
       ,      .... :Big Grin:

----------

> ,      ,


      ?
   ,

----------


## lenski

,?   ,  .

----------


## mos-mo

/ ,    
   / 10..
       /?      ,    -      /      /?
  - ...

----------


## saigak

> /?







> - ...

----------


## mos-mo

:       3 "  ",

----------


## saigak

** ,  




> 


 ,

----------


## mos-mo

1-      , ,       ,       , , 90.1,     ( ) 99.1

----------


## saigak

...     .

----------

> ,?   ,  .


     ,       .       .

----------


## lenski

> ,       .       .



..        ,       ,       ,      76.4,    , 70  76.4?

----------


## echinaceabel

.

----------

*lenski*,  .
1)        :  ( 50  51). 
2)   ,      (  5  )       ( 70  50)     ( 70  76).       ,   ,     -5,    ""     ,        "  "    ,    "  " -   . 
3)            51  50.
4)       ,   ( 76  50).

----------


## Andyko

,  *lenski* - ?

----------


## echinaceabel

> ,  lenski - ?


, ,        -   .

----------


## saigak

> ,       ,       ,      76.4,    , 70  76.4?


   ?     ?     ...  -    ....        ""... :Smilie:

----------

. ,    . 
 +6%.          ..   ,    30 000.  ,   0.            ( ).   :      /?     ?

----------


## saigak

> /?


.        -  .     \ ....

----------

.

       ,        /.     ,              .

----------


## saigak

> ,


   . :Big Grin:

----------

, -  )))

----------


## saigak

> -  )))


  "-"....  -    . :Big Grin:

----------

.  ).   .

----------


## Larky

> 1-


    ,   ,    #33...  :Smilie:

----------


## basovamarina

!       .   .   .    89     ?         ,    .     ,  .

----------


## 47

!  . ,.    ( ). ,  .  .       ( )  (   .).   0.    ?   .

----------


## .

> .


    .     ,   ,    54-.

----------


## 47

*.*, .     .,,      ?

----------


## .

54-     .

----------


## ***

. ,      2013    ?

----------


## saigak

.

----------


## 47

!,,    ....., ?(  ,  ).        ?

----------

.

----------


## 47

!       (   -).,,   ?

----------


## saigak

http://www.klerk.ru/blank/118032/    .       -    ,    .

----------


## 47

!,, ,              .  .  .      ,    ?

----------

.     6%  .
  .       .
          ,     .   ?
    -   .
, ,     ,

----------


## serdgo

> !,, ,              .  .  .      ,    ?


  .             .    3  4 000 .     ,    .      ,        ?

----------


## 47

!   .   ?

----------


## serdgo

?        :Smilie:  .          ,    ,   - ,   ,  ..  ..,    .   .    .      ,   ? ?   .

 ..         ,  ,   .     ,    ,    .

----------


## 47

3  .   2   ,     . ,  . , ,  ,,?

----------

> .     6%  .
>   .       .
>           ,     .   ?
>     -   .
> , ,     ,


,

----------

**,       ,

----------


## serdgo

> 3  .   2   ,     . ,  . , ,  ,,?


 ,  ,  ,      .      .... ,  ,   ,    - (  ),    ,      ,     .

   .      ,   .       ?    .... 

 ..    ,         ?    ,    ,   ....     ,       (   ).  ,          .         2   !!!!!    ,  .    .

----------

> !,, ,              .  .  .      ,    ?


   ,     -      ,     , ,    ? ,    ,       ,     .

----------


## lara33

> ,     -      ,     , ,    ? ,    ,       ,     .


  ,      .   ,      , , ,   ,     ,      -  .     ,    ?

----------


## 15

> ,     -      ,     , ,    ? ,    ,       ,     .


    .  ,     ,  .     ,    ,..    .   ,  , -  .       ,          ,      -  .

----------

> ,      .   ,      , , ,   ,     ,      -  .     ,    ?


    .      ,      " " ,       ,  ,   -   ,     .     .

----------

> ,  ,  ,      .      .... ,  ,   ,    - (  ),    ,      ,     .
> 
>    .      ,   .       ?    .... 
> 
>  ..    ,         ?    ,    ,   ....     ,       (   ).  ,          .         2   !!!!!    ,  .    .


     .    ,        ,    " ". ,   ,    .    10000 ,   .

----------


## serdgo

,   .          100%.    - !!   200%!!          . 

 ..   ,   (   ).    ,   .   4-5000 .... .... ,        ,         --  ,                ....... :Frown:

----------

.   ,     .      ,      -. ,      , -   .. .    ,       .  ..,  ..

----------


## serdgo

,    . .  ,          ,    ,      .          .   ,     ,     .     , ,         ,  ,   ,    .              .

       - ,   ....    .     ,    .       . .    ,     .......

----------

,    ,       ,            ,    . :          ?   1500 ,    .    ?

----------


## saigak

> ?


.    -   .



> 


  .(  ),     1500      .  .

----------

,     ,     ,   .     1500*6%.                ,        ,    , ?!

----------


## saigak

> ,        ,    , ?!


          : ,    ....

 . .       ...    .

----------


## serdgo

,      ?    ,     ,   ,   ,        . 

             ,   ?

----------


## saigak

> ,   ?


.      ....

----------


## serdgo

?    ?    ,  - ? ? ?    ?

----------


## saigak

.    .

----------


## serdgo

.       ,     .  , ,     ,    ,   - , ,  ,   ?

  ,      - ?      ,        ?       ,   ,     ,      -   .  ,         .?

----------

.

----------


## serdgo

, ? :Wow:    ?    ...... :Wow: 

       ......

 ..   ,   -   ,    .     . ,    ,         .      ?

----------

> ......


  ?

----------


## serdgo

.    .              .          ,  ,   . 

 ..    ,           .   .

----------

:Smilie: 

       .          :Smilie:

----------


## serdgo

:Big Grin:  -  , - , -     :Big Grin:

----------


## alexsey9999

> .    .              .          ,  ,   . 
> 
> ..    ,           .   .


         ...

----------


## serdgo

,     . ,       :Smilie:

----------


## alexsey9999

> ,     . ,


  ...             ,           :Smilie:

----------


## lenski

,        2013 ?

----------



----------

!     .
: , 6%, .   /    ().    :
1.  " -".      -  (   ..)?
2.   Z-       ,   "".        13-  -    ?
3.     .   ? 
4.    /   ("     ").     ?

----------

, , ,       - - (  -6)?         .  -,  , ,     .

----------


## mos-mo

:    ,  
  ,  ,  ?

----------

**, 
1   .      
2 
3 
4     ,

----------

** ,    ,     ?..

----------

> **, 
> 1   .      
> 2 
> 3 
> 4     ,


,  .        - .   :
1.  :
    1.1.         ,     ?
    1.2.      2012 ?
    1.3.    ,         ,   ?   , :
         1.3.1.        ?
2.       ? 
.

----------

1.1  
1.2   
1.3 , .        
2

----------

, .
       ?   2  "":        /.

----------

" "       " "

----------

,         "  "?  ,     .
.

----------

100  - 
  100   "" 
  100   " "

----------

> 100  - 
>   100   "" 
>   100   " "


.., , , ?

----------

?   ?

----------

-        ?

----------


## Larky

> -        ?


     ...  :Smilie:      ...    -    ...  :Smilie:

----------

Larky, . ""   (.. -) -         /.    ,         " "?

----------


## mos-mo

,       
,  

    ?

----------


## saigak

> ,         " "?


     ,                    ,     ,      .



> ?


     ,   ?  :Wink:    ,  ...

----------

> ,                    ,     ,      .


  .        , -   .

----------


## Anton P.

> .        , -   .


,  ,     ,     .       . ..   + 1  (  ),   X=Y.
 -,       -   .      -.

----------


## saigak

> , -   .


  .     .        .. .

----------

, Saigak, !

----------

,  : "        ,    -    ,     ,   0,   , ,      "",     ?" 
 ,   ?

----------


## myhp

!
  (  - 15%).
        .
      ,          ?
 :
1.       ( )      "   ".
2.                 .

   ?
     "  "?

----------


## Andyko

?

----------


## myhp

.

----------


## Andyko



----------


## myhp

.
       .

----------


## Andyko

;

----------


## saigak

> "  "?


,  .

----------


## IA2533

, !    , ,  , ,            .    , :
1     2012    2013,   -  ,  ,   .  (  )  .   -     .   . :
      .  .    (  ),   ,   ,    .
2.  ,   ,    00.
3.    , ,   100000,   " " -     .        .
4.       .
5.  ,  ,     ,     ,            ,  ,  ,      .
6.     , ,      (, ,  ,     ),         ,   ?
7.      ?
8.      ,  ,      ,    ,     .
9.      .
   ,  !

----------

*IA2533*,   .    ,

----------


## IA2533

> *IA2533*,   .    ,


,            ,  ,     .

----------


## Larky

> ,          ?


            ?

----------

!        -.      ?

----------


## saigak

**,       ,  .

----------

!

----------


## lenski

,       
1.   
2.     
3.    

?

----------

.

----------


## lenski

?

----------

.

----------


## lenski

,.

----------

, ...     .
      6%.   /,             .

----------



----------

.        .    ,   .          2013 ?

----------


## Andyko



----------

?   ?
  ,    (     ),      ,   .     ,       10 000 ,         ,       . 
     ?

----------


## 013

,    .   ,      .               ,       ,    ,        .    
 ?

----------

*013*,  /

----------

**,

----------


## msw

> 013,  /


  .   ))))

----------


## 013

,      ,         .      
 .

----------


## msw

?   . 
  ,           .
(  ?)   !

----------


## hiker

**,   ,

----------

*hiker*,    ,  ,   

 -,    ?

----------

> *hiker*,    ,  ,   
> 
>  -,    ?


  )

----------

,   -    ,   ?      ...
...

----------


## saigak

5 -  .....

----------

,   ?

----------


## saigak

> ,   ?


 ?  ,    ,  .         .   .

----------


## hiker

> ?  ,    ,  .         .   .


        .   -     .  ,       -

----------

.      6%            ??

----------



----------

**,         ??

----------

**, .   **

----------

**,     ??

----------

**,  ,     .   ?

----------

**,             .    ?        :Smilie:

----------

**,       ,  ,   ,  . 2.1 http://www.klerk.ru/doc/162717

----------

**,      :        ,    ,       ()        -              .

----------

**,         :Smilie:

----------


## saigak

> .    ?

----------

!  ,   ,  :           ?

----------

.
   ""
   " "

----------

.

----------

.
  -,  .
 2012    (  )       ,           ,  25     .        (   18 )    ?           ?: O
.

----------



----------

..!!!!
 ,             ?   ,  , )    ?    ,    -     ?    ?

----------

.           " "

----------

,    ....
         ..))))))
          ...          ? :Blush: 
 !!!!!!

----------

> ?

----------

,          :
1.         
2.           ,              ?
3.       (    )           ?
4.        
    . 
5.

----------

1) .
2)           ,    ,  -  .      ,     .
3)     0,       ,   ,  ,     .
4)  -3,   ,            ,    ,    .

----------

?     ?         50 ?

----------

,      ,       .     ,       ,   ,    .

----------

.  -15%        . !?  ?        3-4 ..    . 30-40 ..?        . .

----------

?

----------

> ?


  .     ,   -   ???

----------

3-4

----------


## serdgo

. 14.5  .

----------


## lenski

> .  -15%        . !?  ?        3-4 ..    . 30-40 ..?        . .


         ?

----------


## serdgo

- .      - .  -  .

----------


## tksprut

!
 6%+.   -, -  (  + ).  ?    1  (        ?)

----------



----------


## tksprut

**, .   : ,    ? (      -    - ,  ,   ..

----------

,   .

----------


## smith777

!
   :
 ( 15%)   (IT )   ( 6%)      (  100 ..).       ( ,       /). 
           . 
         .               ?       ?

----------



----------


## echinaceabel

> ?


.  .



> ( ,


 .



> .               ?


         .   .          2    .

----------


## smith777

, echinaceabel,    !  :Smilie: 




> .   .          2    .


              ?     .             ?

----------

*smith777*,      ,

----------


## smith777

**, !

----------


## Holic

.
  6%   ( ,    - ,    ..)   -      ( .   ).
     -     ,      (  ,     ) -    ?

----------


## Andyko

-

----------


## Holic

, .

----------

,        ,       ?

----------

...   ...  ,        (        )       ?

----------

> ,        ,       ?

----------

> ...   ...  ,        (        )       ?


   ,   .

----------

, ....
 . 21   - ,   27-  -  (     22,23,24 ?)
  ...

----------

> 22,23,24 ?)

----------

,               ,      ,      ?    .

----------

> ,               ,      ,      ?    .


-   :Smilie:         ,       , ,      ? 
, ,      0310004,       ,   ,   .

----------

?       .

----------

**,   ,     ?

----------

?

----------

**,    ,    0

----------

:    ???

----------

" "

         ,

----------



----------


## Larky

> " "


   ,     ...  :Smilie:     "   "...   :Smilie:

----------


## OlgaUK

, 6%, . 
      2012 .    1  (  ).
1.         +  1 .   ,          2   1?
2.    (1 )     .    -    ?  ,   -  ?
   .

----------


## saigak

> +  1 .   ,          2   1?


. 




> .    -    ?  ,   -  ?


 .

----------


## OlgaUK

!

----------


## ___

1)  ,            ,   , ,  ,     (50  )  ?
2)   ,   .     0, ..       -        .         ,  . .  -  -     ?           ?
         (,  ).
    -   ,          . ?
   ,  ?      ?
      , ,          ?  -       .
  ,  ,            .  .
-  .
    , .
- -  
 -?
 - ,   ,       ?

----------


## Andyko

1. 
2.      ,  ,   ,     -

----------


## ___

- 
04.04.2013 .  -: 
04.04.2013 .  --   =  .
   04.04.2013 0-00

    -  .     - :       
. : -     ?

     ,   .

 ?

----------

> -  .     - :       
> . : -     ?


  .

----------


## ___

> .


, .
..  ,                    ?   ?

      -, -    ?      , ..    .

       (        )?   ?

----------


## echinaceabel

> ,                    ?


 :yes: ,   ,  .



> -, -    ?


 :yes: 



> , ..    .


? :Wow: 



> (        )?   ?


   .

----------


## ___

> ?


  .
   ,   (. )  .
 :Smilie: 



> .


  ?    ?        ?


   !

 -  ,       -       ()  ?      /?

----------


## echinaceabel

> /?


 :yes:

----------


## saigak

*___*,     - .

----------


## Svetlana83

...  2 ...  ,             .          50.1, 50,2. .        50  90  .           ,     .

----------


## saigak

> 


,   ...




> 50.1, 50,2. .        50  90


    , ..    ....   .

----------


## ___

!

----------

,        13% ?

----------

**,

----------

> **,


  6%

----------

13%  ?   6%

----------

> 13%  ?   6%


   /     ?

----------

**,      .     - ,   
         .

----------


## Larky

> 


 -?    ...

----------


## Sverzok

> 


 ,        ( )  ,    ?

----------


## Andyko

,       54-

----------


## Sverzok

!

----------

,       - "". , ,  .           (    )   ...,  ?      000        (  )?          ,   ,           ,  ?  .

----------

> (    )




  -  ,     .    ,

----------

,.  . :Smilie:

----------


## Larky

> ...,  ?


       ,   ...

----------

,   -    .     , 6% ,  - .  \  .  ,        ,                 "    ".  ,        ( ,    ).    ?        ,    ,      ,        ?     6%         ,   13%?    .

----------

**,  

  ,     "",      :Smilie:

----------


## echinaceabel

> 


,   



> 


, ,   ,   ?

----------

*echinaceabel*,

----------

-,   , "".     !

----------


## echinaceabel

> 


 - , - ... :Redface:

----------


## 555

!!!   6%  , .   (  - ,    ..  ..).     .
           1.     , , ?
           2.               ? :Frown:

----------


## Larky

> .


      54-...  :Smilie:

----------

!
   -         . 
 .            ?
!

----------

15%  
    ,   ,         ?

----------


## Bart Simpson

.   ,   .            ,         ?

----------


## echinaceabel

> ?


,  -  ,      373-   .

----------

*Bart Simpson*,

----------

!     ,   ,    2012    (   ).       2012     2013   ?       ,     2    2012    (    ). 

          .

        -4-2/15195  12  2012.      ,   ,          ?


          17  2011   133.     ,   - ,      .         ,       .            ,    .     ,    ,         ,  ,  ,   ,     .

      ,   ,  ,                   .

    :      -     .   126       .       15.1      ,     ,         .        50 000       4000  5000    .      ,  .      .


,           12  2011   373-:      ,   .

  ,        ,   ,  ,                   .        .  ,      , ,   ,     ,      .

:

----------

!
    -         . 
  .            ?
              ???
 !

----------

2.1 2 54- ( )

----------


## Svetlana83

,        ,     .         12  2011

----------


## echinaceabel

> .


     ?    100 ?

----------


## saigak

*Svetlana83*,          ....

 :
     .            .        .  ,  . 2        . 2.5.        .  . 5.3. ,    ,     0310004,    ,     0310004           .  ,    ,            ,      .          12.10.2011.  373-.

----------


## mos-mo

( .),  ,   
       ( ),       ?
  ?      " "?

----------


## saigak

> ?
>   ?      " "?

----------

,  ,       ,    ,    .

----------


## saigak

,   ...               ....

----------


## lenski

" "     ?

----------


## saigak

> " "  ?


     .        ,       .
      -  ,   .

----------


## lenski

.

----------


## lenski

,       ,    /  ?

----------

*lenski*,

----------


## saigak

> 


   ,   .

----------


## ludic73

, :   ,  , ,   .        .   /             .     .     ,  51,    71.  2012   .     ?      ,  ?     - ,     ?   ?    ?    ...

----------

> .

----------


## ludic73

?

----------

*ludic73*,    

  ,  .

----------

!     :Help!: 
  :   2102        :  ,     ..        .           ,     ( Z-),     . 
,       Z-     ,       ,         .         ?

----------

**,         /,      



> ,       Z-     ,       ,


    ,      -    . 



> ?

----------

> ,      -    .


     .   *    .          * :
".37.            ** ,      ,     - , ** ,   -      -."
   ,            ,       .  38 547 355,         38 547 355? :No:

----------

**,    ,

----------

> ,    ,


,   ,   .     ,       ,         ,   ?

----------

.
   -   ,

----------

**,  ,   .... :Smilie:

----------


## Fanis_

.
  22,     (     ).
     ,              ! 


 !  :Smilie:

----------

!
, ,       . .   -   ,  .   ,       ,      ,        ?

----------

.

----------

> .


.      ,   ?

----------


## Andyko



----------

!   ,    " ":     ,  1      (        3300,          ),   1    (          3300,         ) ?????     ...     ,    ,    , ,        (      )...

----------

. ,  ,       (            ,        )    .   .

----------


## Andyko

> 3300







> 3300


,     




> )


 



> , ,

----------

> ,


 !!!!!

----------

,   .  6%.  .        .

----------



----------

> 


.     ..  -3 ?

----------



----------

!
  6%  !
  -     ?
       ,    ?

----------



----------

!
     ?  
         ?      ,    ?. - ,    ,        .

----------

,  .

----------


## Top_class

!
   6%. 
, ,  :

      /   2012 .                (  2012 ).
              ?

!

----------


## Andyko

>

----------


## riowoman1

! ,          ?  ,       ?  ,     ?

----------


## saigak

> ?


   -  .

----------


## Top_class

> 


.
      , ?

----------

,   .     .       ?

----------


## saigak

> ?


.

----------


## 555

,   ,      .    .  ,  .:
1.  , 
2.       
3.     ( 1     )      
4.      ( )    ,  . 
5.       (   " "  " ")
: 1.    ?   ,   .

----------

> ( 1     )


      ,    .

----------

!  !   6%!  ,            /!  /   ! 
1.        ?

2.      ?

3.                   ?

4.       ,        ?

5.                ?            ?

6.       -        ?             ,     ?

7.   .   ?        ?     ?

----------


## Andyko

1.  
2. 
3. 
4. 
5.   ,   
6.  ,   
7. . .3

 ,

----------

!   ! 
        ,    ,       .  ?     -     ,          ,   ?

----------


## echinaceabel



----------


## saigak

> ,       .


  -    .




> -     ,          ,   ?


 ?        ....

----------

,,.
 - 6%,  ,3 -.
1.    Z, -6   -?
2...        ? ?
3...       Z,    -.?
4., .-.  11/ /  ,     ?
5. .-.         ?
    .....

----------


## saigak

> 1.    Z, -6   -?


,    -6...




> 2...        ? ?
> 3...       Z,    -.?







> 4., .-.  11/ /  ,     ?


 




> 5. .-.         ?

----------


## Iagree

!

  , 

    ,     ?    (, , ,  )?   -  (  ?),       
   ?   -      ,       .

       -     "     " "  , "?

----------


## .

> 


    ? 
          .    .

----------


## Iagree

? 
________________

----------


## Iagree

.,         ? ?      )

----------


## .



----------


## sanda

*Iagree*,       ,   



> 


 (   " ( ) ") 



> ?   -







> -  (  ? - )


  ,  ,   ,     ,      ... 



> .


  ...      /,     ,    .

----------


## Innuenze

-    , .
 15%.  .
     . .     -  ?  ?     ?
        ?    3  ?

----------


## saigak

> -  ?  ?     ?


      -.          .  ""    .




> ?    3  ?


,        .

----------


## Innuenze

> -.          .  ""    .


.   -   ,     ?




> ,        .


..        ?    50,  100  ?

----------


## Andyko

> -   ,     ?






> ?

----------


## Innuenze

> 


     ?:




> .

----------


## echinaceabel

> ?:
> 
>    saigak  
>        .


          ,   



> ?


       .

----------


## saigak

> ?:
>   saigak
>        .


.       .

----------


## Zlata2010

-,     (    ). 
  3  ,          , ?

      ,    ?

     :
      ..
 1  2012 

1.   (    ) - 1  2011   90  .
2.     1  2011  (90  )  455675 .
3.     1   5 .
4.      :

455675 ./90 .   5  = 25315,27 

,       1  2012   25315 .

                      ..

----------


## Larky

> , ?


,        ...     ,           ...

----------


## Zlata2010

> ,        ...     ,           ...


,       ()? 
 :Embarrassment:

----------


## Larky

> 


  ...      ...  :Smilie:

----------


## Zlata2010

> ...      ...


 ,    1,5     ,       :Smilie: )

----------


## alexsanderrr

, 

 ,  2012         ,        2013.   ,    92   .                  (    )  4  2012?   92  ,       (    ),          . 

     -                (    ).              ,      +   " "      ?

----------


## alexsanderrr

: 
             ,             +  " "     ?

----------


## Zlata2010

> ,        ...     ,           ...


            2-  :

1.             ,    .

----------

. , ,  ,    ?      ?

----------


## saigak

> .   ,


?




> 


     ""   .




> " "      ?


  " "      .

----------


## saigak

> , ,  ,    ?


   ...




> ?


. .15.1

----------


## Zlata2010

-,             ,   ,   ,         ,              ? 

           .

----------

> ?


      ?        ? 

                      7  (      ),            .                 ,   .,

----------


## alexsanderrr

,       +    (   ,    ). :

1)     0310004.
-         ? (    3 /  ,    ))) 
-   373-     ..      .   2       ?  

2)        (1      )  ?

3)                ?  

4)    . : 
- :   ..,  ,    ?
-   ,  ..    (    )    ? 
-    ,  ,    ? 
-        ?  (,  ?)
-          ? 

5)        ?     ? 

6)     "      "  "       "?
7)          ? 


 ,    ,       ))))

----------


## saigak

> ,   ,   ,         ,


        ?     .        .( ,  ,    .)




> .


: -,  -  . =0.





> ?        ?


.




> ,   .,


        ? :Wink:

----------


## saigak

> -         ? (    3 /  ,    )))


        .



> 373-     ..      .   2       ?


  2  ,   -  ,    ,  -  -        .



> (1      )  ?


     .....  ,   - ,  -.



> ?


 .  .   "  10-25".- .



> . : 
> - :   ..,  ,    ?
> -   ,  ..    (    )    ?






> ,  ,    ?


     ,  ,   - ..., ,      ...




> 6)     "      "  "       "?







> 7)          ?


1.         .  100 .   .
2.       .    =0.

----------

> , ,  ,    ?
>        ...
> 
>          ?
>     . .15.1


 , .  ,  , ,    -   4000-5000 .,  40000 - 50000 .

----------


## saigak

> ,  , ,    -   4000-5000


  ...

----------

""  :     ,       ?

----------


## saigak

> ?


 .   .

----------


## alexsanderrr

> .....  ,   - ,  -.


             ,    .        -   1                ? 

             ,          1     ?        ?

----------


## echinaceabel

> 1                ?


 :yes: 



> 1     ?


 :yes: 



> ?


   .

----------


## Andreyqa

.    6%.   ()  .       .     ,      .  :       ?

----------

!    ,              -?       ?  ?

----------


## Andyko

*Andreyqa*, .
**,        ?

----------


## Andreyqa

> Andreyqa, .


...          ?       ?

----------


## gnews

> ?


    .2  14.5 
                ;    -       ;    -       .

----------


## 382

.          . . .   .   ,     ( .       ( !))  .                .     ?

----------

*382*,

----------


## 382

,       .  .       ,    - ,   .           .

----------


## 213

.

              0504514 

     ?

----------


## _A

.
       .1  7 54-  22.05.2003 " 
         ", "   
 ...." 373-II   12.10.2011 :
1.      01.04.2013  31.05.2013
2.,   01.04.2013  31.05.2013
3.   (  )
4.       01.04.2013  31.05.2013 -  ,   .  2010-2012  1  2013   (      )
5.  -
6. ,     /c
7. 
8. - -6  01.04.2013  31.05.2013
9. -3    01.04.2013  31.05.2013
10.    01.04.2013  31.05.2013
         3-    

1.     ?        2010-2012  1. 2013?
2     ?
3.        ,    Z001,  -6, Z001.       
       ,  ......?
4.      ?
5.   9 -3  .       ?
6.     ? -1.2. -3.4,  -6 -5,6.   ?

----------


## msw

,      . 
      .4?     .

----------


## _A

> ,      . 
>       .4?     .


    05.06.        .   ,    .

----------


## _A

:Smilie:     ,   .   :yes:

----------


## -NeMo-

!   ...   ,     /,     ,     .            ?    .

----------


## _A

,     :   /,     /c,    ?  ,   .     .

----------


## -NeMo-

,  .     .    /             (    ),         ?

----------


## echinaceabel

> /


      ?         .

----------


## -NeMo-

,        ,       .
  !

----------

,,.
 - 6%,  , . .     ,        .:
1.    1   ,   -/-6/+     ?        ?
2.       -1.  ?
3.       ..  ,   ?
    .... :Smilie:

----------


## saigak

> 1.    1   ,   -/-6/+     ?        ?







> ..  ,   ?


.  -    .

----------


## Fraxine

,      ?

----------


## echinaceabel

> ?


,    - .

----------

!!!!   ,    -1????

----------


## saigak

> -1?


   ...    .... :Frown:

----------


## masha20106

!  ,          ? ,         ,       -   ?    ?

----------


## Andyko



----------


## masha20106

,         ?

----------

> ...    ....





 -  
( N -1)  ,   ,    !!!!  ?

----------


## 2508

> ,         ?


,   :



> -      ,    ,    ,    ,       ()

----------


## saigak

> ,   ,    !!!!  ?


      ,      .

----------

> ,      .


!! :Smilie:

----------

6%

   ..   -     .
     ,    "       .... ...."
      ,   "     "

 ??? 

    1 -          ,     .,                :  50.01  62.01, 
  :  75.02  50.01 -     ,   ???

----------


## Andyko

> ???


,     ,         



>

----------


## Serg64

!
    .
   15%  ,       .
    ?
1.            "0"
2.               .
3. ..   "0",                               .            "0".
4.    -          .
5.            .

         .   ?
 .

----------

*Serg64*,

----------


## peperoni

!      -,  , ,  .   ,       ____ -      Z- ?   ,       _____,     _____,         Z  ?

----------


## Andyko

1. 
2. ,

----------


## saigak

> 2. ,


   -...

----------


## peperoni

,   ,    Z- .       ?

----------

- ,   "" .

----------


## wolcha

! ,        :Embarrassment:  
  6%,   .    ,        .           ( -4,  18.08.98 88)  .       ,      .
    (   )




      ?

----------


## saigak

*wolcha*,  ,     ...    .

----------


## wolcha

> *wolcha*,     ...    .


  ,   .      .  .

----------


## saigak

> 


     ?

----------


## wolcha

> ?


  .

----------


## saigak

- .

----------


## wolcha

> - .


,  .     -   ""  ,    - ?!

----------


## saigak

> ""  ,    - ?


 -  ....

----------


## serdgo

> ?


   ,  .      ,    .   4     ,      .

----------


## wolcha

> ,  .      ,    .   4     ,      .


     ...         .  :Scratch One S Head:

----------


## ˸ .

,  ,   ,    ,   ,  ....       ,    ,       .
 , ,  ,             .
       ,  . 
:    ,   0?
        ?

----------

,     0

----------


## saigak

> ?


 .   .           .

----------


## serdgo

> ,  ,   ,    ,   ,  ....       ,    ,       .


    ,   ?      ,      .     ,        .

 :No-no:

----------


## saigak

> ,   ?


 ... ... . ... :Frown:

----------

. 
    6%.     .        (      .    ,        ).            .   ,           ?     . 

.

----------


## saigak

> ,           ?


.       ,   ,     ...



> .


 ,   :              2     .

----------

**,    ?     ?

----------


## peperoni

88,       ,   ,    .

----------


## peperoni

""     (       ).   ,            ,    88,     .     .

----------


## ˸ .

,    .

   ,         ,      ...
,          .       ,   ,  .
    ,   .  .

----------


## _9

.      :
  ,   .      -,            / .    . 
          2013 .   ,          .  ,       ,        .  : " ,   -  cash-in,  -,  -".   ,           ,      "  "?

       / (     ).   : "   -   -,  ...".        ,  "       ",       "  "?    ,        ,     .

   .

----------


## saigak

*_9*,     ?     ...  ,      .
              ,     .

----------


## _9

, . . ,  .  .

----------


## saigak

.           ,      / .

----------


## Fraxine

> 88,       ,   ,    .


 ,  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Larky

> ,            ,    88,     .     .


 ,           ...  ""   ,          ,         -  ...

----------

.    :
   ,  
  ,   
   (-    ,          )?

!

----------

> ,  
>   ,

----------


## Andreyqa

> 


,   


> 6%.   ()  .       .     ,      .  :       ?


 


> .


        ?

----------


## paa01

!          .           ,                ? :Wink:

----------


## Andyko

*Andreyqa*, .

----------


## saigak

*Andreyqa*,   .    .    ,   - .

----------


## Andreyqa

> *Andreyqa*,   .    .    ,   - .


!...



> *Andreyqa*, .


, ...

----------


## saigak

> ,                ?


   -   .     ,    .

----------


## paa01

> 


  ,  ?   -  -6    ?

----------


## paa01

1   2 ,              ?

----------


## saigak

> ,  ?


....     :




> 1   2


    1.      .  -  , - .




> ?


     .       .

----------


## paa01

> .       .


              -            ,    ? :Smilie:

----------


## paa01

.       ,     ()     ()       ???)

----------


## saigak

> ,


 .




> -            ,    ?


    ...       .

----------


## paa01

...       .[/QUOTE]

            ?

----------

> ?

----------


## Olga Volkova

!
 1.    15%,   - .       ,      .         ?

 2 ( ).     .        ?      ?   - ,     ?

----------


## Andyko

1. 
2. 



> 






> -

----------


## Olga Volkova

Andyko,  !

----------


## Olchoshka

!       . 
  4  .            (   )?
.. ,   10000 .      4-       2500 ?       ,     -      -    ?

----------

,   ,    ,       .       ,     ,  -5.   ,     , , , .          ,        .      ,         -.

----------

!

         ?

----------


## peperoni

!   ,  6%, .    -,     11  14?

----------


## Andyko

,      ?

----------


## Larky

> .


 373-    ...    ,      ,    ,   ,       ...        ...  :Smilie:

----------


## 41

Olga Volkova, ( 1 ):
" 1.    15%,   - .       ,      .         ?".

 ,     ,   ,                ?
      ,    ,  ?

      ,     ..    ,   ?

----------


## alex_01_1

!  ?                ?   100  600       / ?  ,  ?  :          /          -    ?

----------


## Andyko

> ,    ,  ?

----------


## Andyko

*alex_01_1*,    ,  ?
 ,          .
 ,        ?

----------


## alex_01_1

Andyko,,              ))) ,        ...

----------


## alex_01_1

6%     :
1)     " "        /? 

2)       /.   : " ,    ". -   ,        600...   -   .            /    ...
         ? 
        , ,  ?  
Andyko      "      ",        ...   ... 
3)   ,     ,        ,     ?
,,   ,  , ,

----------


## saigak

> " "        /


 




> -   ,        600..   -   .


 ,  ...    ....





> ? 
>         , ,  ?


  ""     .




> ,     ,        ,     ?


       .       ,  ,     .     ,      ....

----------


## alex_01_1

> ""     .


 -       )))





> .       ,  ,     .     ,      ....


      /.    , , .

----------


## Andyko

?




> 


 



> , ,

----------


## alex_01_1

> ?


       ,      "" ...      ,   ..      -  .      :    , ...

----------


## Andyko

,  " "  ?

----------


## alex_01_1

,   " "...       -   , ,  :     ,      ...     -  ...

----------


## serdgo

> ,      "" ...      ,   ..      -  .      :    , ...


   - .   ,       .          ,   .   ,   ,   ,      .  ,  ,  ,   .         ,        .

----------


## alex_01_1

*Andyko*,*serdgo*!  ,      !

----------


## marusja81

,
 , ,    .
,  .
   -     (-)      ,   .         /.         -   /.
       ?   ,  2 ?    z-     ?   .       . 
 ?

----------


## saigak

> ?   ,  2 ?


, 




> z-     ?


   ?      ....

----------


## marusja81

.   -        ,    . --  .     ?

----------


## saigak

> ?


,

----------


## IYuliya

,     .  (6%).  92.51.        .       ?     ?

----------

*IYuliya*,

----------


## Larky

> ?


... 



> ,    ()    0310004,      ,    0310004    ,   ,    ().

----------


## Liana_sh

, !   - ( : )    20    ,    .        ,             ????       :     ,         , : "        ",         .   ,      "0".   ,     ,          ,          / -   ?

----------


## Andyko



----------


## Liana_sh

> 


   " ")))), ..       ,          ?   ?        ?

----------


## Larky

> ?


     ,     ? ""            ,        ...

----------


## Liana_sh

> ,     ? ""            ,        ...


      ,       ? (     -  ),      .           .   ,          ?

----------


## _50

. :Smilie:

----------


## saigak

.

----------


## _50

> 


     . ,    ? :Smilie:

----------


## Larky

> .


,         ,  ...  :Smilie:     ,   ...  :Smilie:

----------


## Andyko

> ,          ?

----------


## Liana_sh



----------

,  ,  5%   ,  ,           :
        200 (  )
    200 ()
     ?     .
          ( 50)           .

----------

.

----------


## Andyko

> 200 (  )


 




> 200 ()


 



>

----------

, .   .     

  .
   :
-4 	 -  ?
- - (  -6)

----------

**,  , , ,    ?       ?    ,     :Wink:

----------

,        ?

----------

(    ,    -), -        ,   .

----------


## VladLena13

!
  . 
   6%   -  .
    ?!
1.      Z-         ?
2.          ?

----------


## lenski

, .     24.00   01.08 (   31.07)   01.08    2   01.08,   ,     01.08     31.07?

----------

> 31.07?

----------


## Liana_sh

! ,,        600  ?  100       .   600    . ,

----------


## Andyko



----------


## Liana_sh

*Andyko*, ,. -.               700  .      .

----------


## Andyko



----------


## Liana_sh



----------

!
     ,    -  .
,,      .
    (6%) ,  2012 .    .    ,      .
       -3 ? ( 1 .  -   ,  ).    ,       15 .. ,          -   ?
       ,   2013          ?

----------


## echinaceabel

> -3 ?


,    - ,     



> 





> 


      .



> ?


 -   .



> ,   2013         ?


     -  .

----------

!

----------


## Yures

:
1)   (6%)    (   .)    ,      -12  ?
2)         ,   ,    -      ?

----------


## saigak

1. 
2.     -  .

----------


## Anton P.

> -      ?

----------


## mirka

,          ?               /?       /  .      ,            ,    .         / ,     ,     /.      ,     .

----------

> ?






> /?       /  .

----------


## mirka

** ,

----------


## mirka

,    ,    ,      6%,    /  ,            / , ?       / ,  , ?       ,     /,       ?

----------

*mirka*,

----------


## mirka

** ,  


> /


?

----------



----------


## mirka

** ,   )

----------


## Angela000

!
      (    128 ): 

 ,    -   ,      .
 : 
1.   
2.  (     )
3.  (      )
:    6, -4, 5     .
          ?     ?      ? 

 ,      .
     ?        ,   z-       .

----------


## Andyko

;

----------


## saigak

> : 
> 1.   
> 2.  (     )
> 3.  (      )
> :    6, -4, 5     .







> ?     ?

----------


## mirka

,        . ?       ?      ,       .

----------

*mirka*,     ,   -  -

----------


## mirka

** , .

----------


## lenski

, ,      ,    3   ?

----------


## Andyko

-3 
...    ,       -

----------

?

----------


## saigak

**,   , ,               .     .

----------



----------


## saigak

> 


 ?




> 


      ? ?   ? :Big Grin:

----------

,  .      .     . ???

----------


## saigak

> ,


 ""    ?

----------

- .     . (  )

----------

..

----------


## saigak

> .


- .      .        .      -   " "           ,  .         .

----------

(   -     ): - -  ,,      ,   ,      (    - ,   ).          .   =0.  . 
   .    - .     , /       (  )    .       ! /

----------


## Fraxine

> - -  ,,      ,   ,      (    - ,   ).          .   =0.  .


     - ()  .    ,   -   .       ,   .

    -      (  ),      .  

**,     ,    ?     ?  -?     ?      4?       :Embarrassment:

----------

> ,     ,    ?     ?  -?     ?      4?


    (  )     !     ,       ,    !
   :  http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php...0%EA%E8+%CD%C8     ,  .   - .        ( )   ,    .   ?  -  ,  -... :Smilie:

----------


## Fraxine

> ,       ,    !


     ""  ?       .
  -     :yes:

----------


## Fraxine

> 


     (   ),    ,  -?

----------


## Passenger

!
 -.
     ( 6%).
         ?  ,      .      ? " "  "  "?
  ,           "  ". .. ,        .   ?

----------


## AlisaCC

.        .   ,    .,   .      /,        (    10 .)       -      170   . :      -      ??? (..  ,    3-   /)     ?      .

----------


## echinaceabel

> -      ???


,       .

----------


## AlisaCC

,       -    -    -     (,  150  .      )???

----------

"   z-,     ,     , ?"

----------


## echinaceabel

> 150  .


      .      .        (  ) - 100000 .

----------


## AlisaCC

???    3     01.09.2013.   100 , 64   8 .(  ).        ,  (.. 3-).   .

----------


## echinaceabel

> ???


,   -      2       ,       , ,  -     ,      (.  )           -   .

----------

.
      ,    ,    -   ?
   ?
. :Smilie:

----------


## Andyko



----------


## HelFr

,   .       ?       ?    ,       /.
1.          ,       -    ,        ,    ?
2.         ,         ,       ?
3.     ,       ?     ,             ,      ,   .     ,    .    ?

----------


## Andyko

1. 
2-3

----------


## HelFr

!

----------

:Smilie:

----------


## Passenger

!
 -.
     ( 6%).
         ?  ,      .      ? " "  "  "?
  ,           "  ". .. ,        .   ?

----------

.   ()       .    .      ,    .    .     ,      .  :Wink:

----------


## Passenger

> .   ()       .    .      ,    .    .     ,      .


, !

                "6%"?
  ,       ,       ..

----------


## saigak

> .


   ?    ....




> "  ". .. ,        .   ?


 




> "6%"?


,        .

----------


## 00

> "6%"?


         ,   .

----------

!
 .     ! 
   ,  ..       /,          .               115-  07.08.11.   ,     -   ,    373-. , ,    . ,    ,          ..      "  "  " "         .   ?       02.08.12 29-1-2/5603,    .           ?         ,   ?

----------


## Andyko



----------

-     "  "       " "  :Smilie:   :Wink:

----------

:Big Grin:  !

----------


## Larky

> " "


   - "  "...  :Smilie:   ,  , ,  -   115-...  :Smilie:

----------

!

 .    !
  6% , ,  .  . 
 -   ,  ,    ,   -    .

1.     -    ?         ?
2.          ?
3.     -     ?       ?     ?
4.   -    .        ?
5.       ?
 .

----------


## _50

1.  . .
2.        .           () .    , , 9 .     .     .
3.   .         ,      .
4.    ,     .              .
5.  .

----------

> 1.  . .
> 2.        .           () .    , , 9 .     .     .


! 
  ?

  .




> !  1  2009          , .. .          .   -   25  ,


  ,      .,      -     ?..   -  .?

----------


## _50

,     .



> ..   -  .?


 - ,     .         .     30    .

----------

> ,     .
> 
>  - ,     .         .     30    .


!           .

 :Smilie:

----------


## ..

?    ?   .    (  )     ,  ,  .     , 14   .  01.01.2013.   Z-   1 ,      ,   .      .     ?     (  )        ?

----------


## Andyko

> ?


   ,     

            -

----------


## ..

.     ?

----------


## ..

.              ?

----------


## Andyko



----------


## ..

!                ,        . :Redface:

----------

*..*,      ?  ?

----------


## ..

,        .

----------


## ..

,       .         .         .  ,   200..    ,

----------

,  .
  ,   .

----------


## ..



----------


## ..



----------

.       ?  ,     .

----------


## ..

.

----------


## ..



----------

100

----------

!  , , :           .       (   ,    ),     ?     -   ?      ,

----------


## Larky

> ?


  ,          ...      ,    ...

----------


## Anyusik

, ,       .  /     .    ,    ?     2000.,    200.,     200.         200.?  ,     ?   ?     ?

----------

. :  

   .     
   75

----------


## Anyusik

, !       ,            ,         ?       ?

----------


## Andyko

,

----------


## Anyusik

!       ,  -   ?

----------


## Andyko



----------


## Anyusik

*Andyko*,            ,   -      .        ,  -    ?

         ,    
        ,        ,  ?   :Frown:      ...

----------


## Andyko

*Anyusik*,          ;

          ;
     ;
     ;
     , ,     ,           ;
           ,    ;
 ,   ,      ,    ;
      :  ,    ,       ,                    ,   , ,

----------

*Andyko*,     ,             .     ,     ,    . 

     ,       .

----------


## _50

-         ,                        . 




> ,    ;


-                - .

----------


## Andyko

> - .



_ 1_   ,    1       " ",     (  ),       ;
__

----------


## Andyko

> - .



_ 1_   ,    1       " ",     (  ),       ;
__

----------


## _50

,                  (  )        . :Smilie:

----------


## Andyko

:Smilie: 
   ,   
   ...
...

----------


## lenski

,     84.1  1 8.2      ?

----------


## Andyko

,        
   1

----------


## paa01

)     ,    1.08.2013   .       ,    ? :Smilie:

----------


## Andyko



----------


## paa01

> 


           ,     ?

----------


## saigak

> ,


 



> 1.08.2013

----------


## Andyko



----------

!
    6%.
       "".       ,           .      15.1 . 

 ,        ,                ??? 

                ?

----------


## saigak

> "".       ,           .


      ,     ?




> ,                ???

----------

> ,     ?


  .

    ,
1.   ,        -     ? 

2.     . ,      ?    ,            373- 12.10.2011.

3.   ,    ?

----------


## saigak

> 1.   ,        -     ?




    ?:

 15.1.           ,         
[    ] [ 15] [ 15.1] 

1.           ,            ,  ( )    ,      ,           , -

               ;    -       .

          ?

----------


## Aiki Natali

"  ,  ,              (    ,         ).

       .       ,                        ,       ."

 ,           -   ?

----------


## 00

> ,           -   ?


, ?)))       )))

----------


## .

,          . ,    ,

----------

: http://www.cbr.ru/analytics/standart...s/131028_1.pdf

    ,      :




> ( )       (  ),              ,     .


 ,  ..    ...
 ,  " ,          ", -

----------

,    -   
   , ,    :

4.1.           ,   ,     3, 4    ( -  ).
               ( )       (  )    ,   ** .

4.6.      (...)       * * . (...)                ( )       (  ),              , ** .

..     (    )   (  )  ,       ,     ()    ,     ?
 ,  ,         ...

----------

, .        ,

----------


## Anton P.

, .       . 
  ,     .   -  .

----------


## Anton P.

.
   ,      , -   .
      .
     .

----------


## 2508

> 3.   ,    ?


     /         (    ) -        .        ,              ,  . 15.1,  :
-          -      100500 . ;
-   ()   - ..       ;
-        ;
-       .

----------


## irinared

+  -,  ,         ?

----------


## Andyko



----------

> .


     ?

----------


## Anton P.

> 


  ,    - .

..       .

----------

-?

----------

> /         (    ) -        .        ,              ,  . 15.1,  :
> -          -      100500 . ;
> -   ()   - ..       ;
> -        ;
> -       .


 !!!   !!!

----------


## 2508

> -?


 ,   ...

----------

,    ,  ,    6%,        (  ),            ?    .

----------


## .

> ?

----------

.  ,   (5  )        5        ?      ???

----------


## .

5-  -    ?           5

----------

> 5-  -    ?           5


 )!)

----------

! , ... ,  6%,  , 2 ,   2013 ,   1000    .    -.      ?        2013 ? ,  ,   .

----------


## Andyko



----------


## serdgo

> 2013 ? ,  ,   .


     2 .

----------

!
Serdgo,        ?

----------


## Andyko



----------

!  ,    ,      .     ,          ))

----------


## milassi

.  -    (  ).    -  .     ,             7 .       -     ( ).                ,    .       ,           .
,   373-     ,        .    . 
    :
1)         ,     ,     ?          .  .              ,       ,    .
2)         .       ?    ?
3) .        ,      18-19 ,  ,     16,    .       . -      .     ?

----------

, !     : .- ., .-  .-.        :     .         :  .      .          ?  ,                ,   ?

----------


## Andyko



----------

> 


   ,       115-.      - ,      ?

----------

,         

     -  19,   -    
(    19 )

 ,            - 
  19 ( 19.       ,    ,         ,           )

----------


## Fraxine

.    ,    ,  ?

----------


## Andyko

>

----------


## .

> ,       115-.


 ,  ?  :Embarrassment:

----------

> ,  ?


 , :   -  ,    ,    ,   ,   .     ,    .    .     ,    .    ,   ,       .       20,       100.      ,    .

----------


## 2508

,      ,       -       ,   " " ()

----------

!   .
      .,       15% (.-.),      -     ,              ?
    -     (. )    (   ,  ),       ,                      (  ""  ,    )?
,     ,      ,  !

----------

**,        ,      

   .         

     .           ( ,    )

         ,   ,   .    ,

----------

,    !  ,    ,  ,   -  ?           -   ?   ,         , .              " "   ,  .    ,        ?
      -    ,   ,    (     )                ?
  ))

----------


## saigak

> 


.     .     ,    .




> ,   ,    (     )                ?


.       .    .

----------


## hiker

> .    ,   ,       .       20,       100.      ,    .


    ?      ,   ?
 20..  .
  140 ...
     100..   ./    /
     ,    ,     ,     . .
   .    :Smilie:

----------

.  , ,   , , ,..    .   22  2012 .    (  ,  ,?)     .  ,     ? Z-       ,?       ?   ??   ?       ?      ?        ,,    ?      ,   ?   ,     ?               ?  ,-   (((

----------


## Andyko

> ,?






> ,     ?






> Z-       ,?       ?






> ??   ?


 ,           





> ?


 ?          



> ,,    ?







> ?


 





>

----------


## saigak

> (  ,  ,?)


    2  ( )




> .


       .

----------


## serdgo

,    ,    ?

----------


## BMF

.

...   ...    20 ,     ,             ?        20 ? :Frown:

----------

*BMF*,

----------


## BMF

> *BMF*,


. 

     ...      ? ?    ,     ...

        ...      -   ?....

----------

> ,     ...

----------


## _

!
 ,       01  2014   ?

----------


## Fraxine

> ,       01  2014   ?


  -       ?

----------

> 2  ( )
> 
> 
>        .


     ?    ,   .
   ,    .   :      4000 ,    ,      .  4000   ,   ,  Z-     4000 .     ?       4000 .     ,   2014    ,           ?     ?

----------


## serdgo

.    ,   .

----------

> .    ,   .


.       ?      ?       ,    ?

----------


## serdgo

- , .

----------


## saigak

-.




> Z-     4000 .


 ?     ,  -     .        ?    ?




> ?


  -    .

----------


## serdgo

> ?    ,   .
>    ,    .   :      4000 ,    ,      .  4000   ,   ,  Z-     4000 .     ?       4000 .     ,   2014    ,           ?     ?


 -   ,   .....

 1-            ,      ,        .         .

 2-       .   ""?   ,    .             .     ,    . :Smilie:       4 000  "",    "",   "".      ( ,           ),      4 000 (      4 000        ).

 3-               ,    .      .

 4- ,      - 5       .       .    ,  ,   3-  ,     ,         . ,    ,              .

----------


## saigak

> .      .


... :Smilie: 




> 4 000  "",    "",   "".      ( ,           ),      4 000 (      4 000        ).


       ...        -.        ( ,     ),       .... :Frown:

----------


## serdgo

.       ,   " "    .   ,   ,   .    ,    .       .   ,   . ,     " "  .       2008 ,           :Big Grin: ,      ,   ""      .....    ,   ""    .

 :yes: 

        ,        :Wow:      ,   .

 ,   ,    ,   .   ,       .  ,       100    ,     " " .

----------


## hiker

> ,   ,    ,   .   ,       .  ,       100    ,     " " .


   , ,     :Smilie:          ,      ?  :Smilie:

----------


## serdgo

..... :Frown:     -      .  ,         .     ? :Wow:     ,      ,       ,    .

----------


## saigak

> ,    ,   .   ,       .  ,       100    ,     " " .


,        ,        .       .




> ,      ?


.   -   .




> .  ,         .     ?


  .

----------

.    ,    .   .            4000 .       ,   .. (   ,        ,    ?).   Z-.      15 000,    19000 .      15000 ,  4000         (    ).   Z-          ,   ,   4000        ?

----------


## serdgo

(   ,     ),  (   ,    ,    . ,  ....... :Smilie: ),       ,     )        .     .        .   ,     (   ),     ,   .  . .

----------

.  4000 -  ,   . ,   : 
 1)  -   - ,  -      ,                 .        ,      .          0.
2)  -   ,   ,  = ,           ,    4000,        ,    .    =0,                 .

----------

> ,


     .

----------


## serdgo

,     :    !!     ,               ,       .

    , ?     . :yes:

----------


## saigak

> ,               ,       .


 .     ,      .      .  . :Big Grin:

----------

,      -    . ,    ,     ,   ,       .    ,    .       ,            .

----------


## saigak

**,       .    .      ()

----------

,  2014        120  -     ,    .

----------

.

----------


## serdgo

,     . :    ,    .     ,         ?   ,   ,           ? :Wow: 

  ,  , ,           -      .   ,        ,  ,         .      .                  ,         .. 

 ..    ? :Embarrassment:

----------

> ..    ?


  .

----------

,             ,          .      ,     ,             .

----------

-   .       ,      .

----------

,           . 
 ,    ,   ,    .

----------


## serdgo

.     ,        ,         -    ? ,    .          2007, 2008  .. .        ?          ?

    .....    ,       ?  ,  ,  ,  ,  (     ,     :Smilie: )? ,     , ,   ..   ?

      ,        90-   .      15     ,  ,    ,   ,   ,   ..,       .          ,           ,       5!!!! .         -  ,     .            .           .    ,   , , ,      . .       . ,       ,         ?

  ,  .... ,    ,     ...................

----------

> -    ?


  -   ,              (,     ,     ).

----------

!        ( ).  ,      ,       z-.   ,        2   (  ). ,       .     ,    . .     6 ,      .  6 .             .          .     ,      6 ?          .

----------

*serdgo*,  ,     ,             ,     ?

----------


## saigak

> ,         -    ?


 ...




> ,             ,     ?


   ,        ,      .

----------


## saigak

> 6 ?          .


    . ( ,  - )

----------

.   ,  .       6  -   ?  -         ?

----------

,  ,  ,  ,      , - , .

----------


## .

> ,    ,   ,    .


-      ,      .




> ,           .


    ? 




> ,  ,  ,  ,      , - , .


        -  ,      ?

----------


## serdgo

> *serdgo*,  ,     ,             ,     ?


 **,     .       ,     .          (     ,       :yes: )(   ),     .      .  ,         ,     ?   ?     ,   : ,  ,   () ,       .    -   ,         ?

  , ,  ,     ,      ,        .      : .       .

      ,         ,    .          ,           .   .

----------


## saigak

> ,  .       6  -   ?  -         ?


, ,   .       . .       -...     ....        .

----------

> , ,   .       . .       -...     ....        .

----------

> ,         ,     ?


  .     - ,      .    ,   .   ?




> 


     "".  ,       ,   ,    ,   .     ,         ,  ,   .

----------


## serdgo

**,     .......      "". :yes: 

   ,       .     ? :Wow:             ?    ,      ,      ,      ?   ?        ,     ,      . :Wow: 

 ,        .     ,      ,                  .          ?  :

1.2.   **   ,        ,        ** ,    ,   ( - ),      0310004         ( -    ).

3.3.    ,   *    -         ,   - ,   *  0310001      ,     ,   ,    ().

5.5.      *         0310004 * ,            ,       ,      .

   ,   ,             ?  ,             ,   ?  ,         ,    2-    -     ?  , ** ,         ,        ? !!!!!!!!!!   ,         ,       ,       ? 

 ,  **,    ,     ,   ,     ,      ,                  ? 

      , **,     ,        .            ,     ,   ,    373    ,     ,   ,     93-           ,      3- ? ?  , **      ,    ???? :Wink:

----------


## .

> ,         ,  ,   .


          ?
    ?

----------


## serdgo

.   ,       7   ... :Big Grin:

----------

> 


       .

----------

> ?


    .

----------

> -      ,      .


 ?    ... :Wow:

----------


## Andyko

> .


 ,           -    
,       ,     ,    
        -  -,   , ,   ,    ...

----------


## serdgo

> .


 **,      .    ,     ?        ,    ,   ,           .

       ,   -?  ,  -   ,         ....  ?            .        ,        ,      ,  ,    ..   .         .          ,     ,      ,     -      .

    , -  .

----------


## _50

> 


 ,   (  )     .      . ,     . :Smilie:

----------

,    .    4000 ,      ?       ?      z   ?  ,     0,             ,?        4000    .            . .

----------


## _50

.      (,    373)       .
   z-       (   )   (     )      ,            . ,    . :Smilie:

----------

> .      (,    373)       .
>    z-       (   )   (     )      ,            . ,    .


.    .         ?  ,   ,   ,    .     ,  ,     .     .      ,      ,  .

----------

, ,            /      . .   06.  ?

----------


## saigak

> .   06.  ?


 - ?




> 


   ()?  .   ....

----------

> - ?
> 
> 
>    ()?  .   ....


  Z ,   .  ,   z     4000 .     .  .    ,     .

----------

.        .  4000      , ,      4000 -  ,        ,           .

----------

> .        .  4000      , ,      4000 -  ,        ,           .


        4000?     ? ,    ,       .      ,   ,   .

----------

.     .

----------


## saigak

> 4000?



 4000        .

----------


## Andyko

> 06.  ?
>  - ?


  :Wink:

----------


## lara33

> 4000


 ,   -      4000    ,               ,   4000    ?

----------


## lara33

> 4000        .


  -   -   4000       ,      ,         ,    .    -            -   .      ?

----------


## _50

-         ,     
-   
- -           
-     ,     ( /)
-       ,      
-            
-

----------

,   .     , ,    ,   , Z   ,       .,     .       4000 ,      ,          .           .     ?

----------

> -         ,     
> -   
> - -           
> -     ,     ( /)
> -       ,      
> -            
> -


           +  .    ?       ,           ,  ,        ,    .          ,    ?      ,    1

----------


## _50

> 


  -        .             .   ,   373-      .
  ,     54  ,   14.5      373-,  15.1     .              ,     .

----------


## lara33

> ,    ?


-     .   (   ,                   )         ,  ,    .         ,             ,    4000    4001     .                !

----------


## Anton P.

> ,       01  2014   ?


 .

      ,    .  :Smilie:

----------


## serdgo

> +  .    ?       ,           ,  ,        ,    .          ,    ?      ,    1


-      .      .

  ,  ,            ?

   / ?  ...     ,      / :     17.10.2011 .  132.               .  ,   .  ,           10,    ,          ,     .        .  ,      ,  ,  ,   ,                        .   ,                 ,   ,     . 

   ,        ,              .  ,       ,       ,  ,          .      ,             ,   . ,    ,  ,        .

 ,      ,    10     -  -   ,     .  ,     ,       ?   ,                  ,        ,    .

      ,   ,     ,            (  ),           :       .

   .    -  ,       .        ,      ,    ,    ,       ,    ,   , . :yes: 

       ,       ,   .

----------


## lara33

.  :   ,  ,   z-      ,       .          ,          .       .
     1  , 2   ( ), 3  -   ,       .

----------

> 


 
       ,       ,     
       .        -    ?

    ,      :   ,        (    )         ("  ,    -  " -   ),      "  /   ,   ". ..      ,      -    .

            (,      , ..                ) -  , ,      ? " , ".     .         -     . 

       (    17.10.2011 N 132).   serdgo -     .           -    ,     
(      .      -  ,       ,  ,   , , ,  ,          )

----------


## asa4182

, ,      .     .      ,    Z-   .    ,         .   ,    .
    -  ,         1.
 2014,  :         ?     ,   ,   ?  2014   .

----------


## paa01

?      .     2014 .            :Frown:

----------

. ,    -5.     ,       .     -5?

----------

-

----------


## serdgo

.... -  ,     -   ,   -     ,       .

----------

,       ?

----------

! ,!     01.01.2014.  -  ,  ?  !

----------


## lenski

,      2014 .     (:   2013   2014?)

----------

> -         ,     
> -   
> - -           
> -     ,     ( /)
> -       ,      
> -            
> -


  "  ,     "?           ?

----------


## saigak

> ?


 -.    .




> "  ,     "?


  ? :Smilie:

----------


## _50

**,    ,     ,    .     . :Smilie:

----------

> 01.01.2014.


  :yes: ,    -  ? :Big Grin:

----------


## Solnce Noyabrya

!
,   -   ,          .
,   .
,  6%,  2013 - 3  ,  ,  70.3 
 , ,   .

 ,  ,     - ,  .
   ,   .
 ?
  ,      2013     ?
   ?
   ?
        ?
  ,     ,    ,  ?
    .

----------


## saigak

> ?
>   ,      2013     ?   ?


,    2 .  




> ?

----------


## Solnce Noyabrya

,     2 .
      ,     .
    ?

----------


## _50

> ?


    3     .         15.1     2      ,      .

----------


## saigak

> ,


       .      - .

----------


## Solnce Noyabrya

)
  ,          ,       ,               ,     (,   )
           ,    ??   ,     ,    -   ?

----------


## saigak

> ,    ?







> ,    -   ?


,     .      .
   .125       .

----------


## Solnce Noyabrya

!
)

----------

!    ,            ( , , ).  ?   - ,  , !!!

----------


## AlexanderP

!

 2013   : 



> .        .  ,    :
> -             ;
> -      .


  .

:        01  2014       ?

----------

,  .     9  19,    9  19.   10  18.   ?      .

----------


## _50

> ,            ( , , ).  ?


  .       .




> - ,  , !!!


                 12.10.2011  373-

----------

> .


  .

----------

> .


  .

----------


## AlexanderP

> !
> 
>  2013   : 
> 
>   .
> 
> :        01  2014       ?


, .

----------


## Passenger

> , .



  ,       -  .
          ,  ,    /(

----------


## AlexanderP

> ,       -  .
>           ,  ,    /(

----------


## lenski

,    4046.

----------

> ,      2014 .     (:   2013   2014?)


          ,      .

----------


## lenski

, ,    2013

----------


## serdgo

14 ?

----------


## hiker

> 14 ?


  :Smilie:         2014.    ,        :Smilie:

----------


## lenski

:yes:

----------


## olvladkob

,       ,          1 ?

----------


## saigak

> ,


1.    ?        .
2.

----------


## Oleg_ka

,  . 
  ,  -     . 
1.    ,        ,    ..      ?  . 
2.  ,       ,      ? 
3.        ?  
4.      ? 
5.     -    ?

----------


## -Afina-

> ?      .     2014 .



  07.10.2013  03-11-11/41441  , ,   ,   ,  ,       .

  ,   -       .   ,  ,  ,           (  ,      ),  -      ,       ,    .

  ,       ,   .

  12.10.2011 N 373-                    .

 3.1   ,      ,        0310001.

http://www.audit-it.ru/news/account/657593.html

----------


## serdgo

,   ,             ,     ?

----------

> ,   ,             ,     ?

----------


## serdgo

?

----------

373- .3.3

----------


## saigak

> ,     ?





> ?


       ? :Wink:

----------


## serdgo

_3.1.     ,  ,  ,      0310001._

    ,  ,    ,     ,     , ,  ,  ,   ,  ,    .   , ,   ,   ,  ?

..   ,  .

----------


## Andyko

*serdgo*,     ?

----------


## serdgo

,  , (  ) ,      .      3.1?      **.     ,           ,      ,   .

    ?

----------

?
,  ,  "" -   , ?

----------


## serdgo

,  ,    !! 

     ,   3.1   ,   ,   : ,     ?  ?

----------

,   3.1    ,  ,     3.1

----------


## serdgo

.     ,     ,   ,    ,      .

    .

----------

3.1?

----------


## serdgo

,  ,    ,  .     ,  ,     3.1,          .  ,  ,   ,     .    ,   (   ) .  ,     ,     ,    ,       . 

  ,  **,     3.1,  ,     ,    ?   ,        3.1?    ,             ?   -     ? . .  ,   3.1, , ,      ?

----------

,  ,    ,     ,

----------


## serdgo

**,     **,   *Serdgo*,       ,    .   ,  .     **. 

  ,    ,    ,     ,  ,   .       ,   ,       ,     .     ,    ,         ,     ,         .    .  ,      ,     ,   ,     ,   ,         .    , **, ,      ,        ,   .   , ,     ,  ,  ,      ,          ,   ,  .

     , **, ,            3.1     ?  ?   -.....

  ,       3.1.  ,   1       :          .    .   ?    3.1     ?

 ..   ** **.        ?

----------

> , **, ,            3.1     ?  ?   -.....


 
  3.3

----------


## serdgo

,   ...

*3.1.     ,  ,     ,      0310001.*

        ,       ?

*3.3.    ,       -         ,   - ,     0310001      ,     ,   ,    ().

 ,    ()     0310001,      ,     0310001     ,   ,    ().*

  ,   3.3, ,    3.1         ?

   ,  ,   3.3         3.1. ,    , , ,      ,  .      ,   3.1    ,        .   , ,    ,    ? ,  ** ,     ,  ,  ** .


 ..,  ,    .   ,  ,  3.1    -   ,          .      ,      ** .

----------


## serdgo

, **,        .            3.1?

----------


## saigak

*serdgo*,   ,       , 



> ,   (   ) .  ,     ,     ,    ,       .


   ,    ,       . :Stick Out Tongue:

----------



----------

> 


   ""  ""

----------


## serdgo

> 


 ,   .....

       3.1  ,  ,    **.

----------

3
  ,

----------


## serdgo

**,      ,  ?      ?   3.1     .            ,  ,     ,  ,       ,  ,   : ** ,        ????

       ?  ,   ,     **?

----------


## saigak

> ,   ,     ?


.      ?

----------


## serdgo

> 3
>   ,


   , , **  . :yes:

----------


## Andyko

> ,   ,     ?


. 1.6

----------


## serdgo

,     -     .

    ,    ?

  , -   ....       ,          ?

----------


## Andyko

-  ,   ;




> ,    ?


. 1.2

----------


## serdgo

,      ,       . -  .  .      ,    .  ,   ,  6.

----------


## _50

*serdgo*,     373-   .    ,    . 1.2 . :Smilie:

----------


## serdgo

, :  ,           ,    ,    , **      (* -* ).

  ,  - .    ,   -  6.    ,   5 ?   1.        ,    ,     :yes:       ?

----------


## _50

,    .    .    , .. .                .        ?   ,     . :Smilie:

----------


## serdgo

.  ,  ,   ,   ,  ,      . :Big Grin:    ,   ,  ,   ,    .      .....     ,     .         ,       ,    .      :Big Grin:

----------


## _50

*serdgo*,     14.5      (       ).   15.1      ? :Smilie:

----------


## serdgo

, ,  ,         .     ,   :Wow:

----------


## Andyko



----------


## serdgo

,   ?

----------


## Andyko

,

----------


## serdgo

?    .       ,   3.1       ,      .   ,           .    ?

 ..  ,         .   ,          ,      ,   ,    ,        .    ,   ,   ,     ,      .   .

     ,      ,      ,   .   ,       ,    .      . ......     ,       .  -  , - ? :Wow:

----------


## .

*serdgo*,      ,  ,  . ,        40-119710/2013 9       .  ?             .   , .  ,  .  ,          ,      ,            .
       .

----------


## serdgo

*.*,  ,  ,   ,    .    ,          .      .

 ..   ,   , .   ,      100  ,    80 .           .     ,    ,   80 ,   20,     . 

   .

----------


## _50

> 40-119710/2013


  ,         ,                  .        ,  ,       -    . 
,        ?
            . :Smilie:

----------


## .

,       .
      ,       ,   ,         . 




> .


   ,     .          .     ((

----------


## _50

,     ( 129- "  "        )



> ,     -


,       ,      .          ( )?

----------


## .

.    .    .            .

----------


## _50

> 


,       (      /       ).

*.*,    ,  . :Hmm:

----------


## 14

. , :

    2-        22.05.2003 54-

    -  - 16   ,     ,    4000 

   10            .

           .

 ?    ,   ?

----------


## Andyko



----------

,      () (    )  -  ,       (      )?   ,         ,      .

----------


## serdgo

> . , :     2-        22.05.2003 54-.     -  - 16   ,     ,    4000 .    10            .            .  ?    ,   ?


          ?     ,    ?   ?

----------


## Andyko

*serdgo*,

----------

.

 :

  pos   , ..          ,  .  pos      ,   . 
   ( ),       .

 :
1.        -?
2.   ,     -3?      300  ()     30         -3       .

----------


## 14

,    .           .
    ,       -      ... ,    -  ...

----------

> 1.        -?
> 2.   ,     -3?      300  ()     30         -3       .


1.  ,  . 
2. -3    (),     . -3  ,  .

----------


## _A

1.     .
 50    .
 ,        .
   .
     .   /  . 
            ?
2.    ,          .   1.
  -     .   ?    ? 
      .

----------


## saigak

> 


   -.  ,      




> ,


 




> -


.   .




> ?

----------


## _A

:yes:

----------

! :   2012   ,   . 2013  .       2012 ,     ,    ?   12 ???

----------


## saigak

2 .  :Smilie:

----------

!  : 2  , 2 .    2 ,      ?      ?

----------

,

----------


## alex704

,  .    -.
    /          ( ),              , ?

2.           .       ?
3.       (),      ,     ?

----------


## saigak

> 


 ,  ,     .




> 


 





> .


 






> ,     ?


.     .   .

----------


## alex704

.   - ,  ,          .
 ?
  ,  10-,  15-.         .  .   ?

----------



----------


## alex704



----------


## saigak

> .


. .   "",   .
  ,  ,    " " -  ,      (  ,      ).,   " "  " "       . ,     .

----------


## alex704

!  ,

----------


## alex704

.
     .     ( ,    ,  ,     ,     /).     ?       /. ,     ,     .      .   ,       ,          .      ,    .  ?

----------


## saigak

,       .

----------

,         .    ,          ?   ,     ,      .     ,    .

----------


## saigak

> .


   ?



> .

----------

!
, , 1.               2.           ,       ?

----------


## laponka0804

!          ,            .              ?

----------

...
 -   !!
    12

----------


## laponka0804

> ...
>  -   !!
>     12


    ?

----------

...   ...
!

----------


## laponka0804

,          "",     ...          ...

  -  ...   ...    ...

----------


## Anton P.

> ?


.

----------


## saigak

**,   .

----------


## laponka0804

.
      (    )      ?      ?          ?

----------


## saigak

> ?


 




> (    )


     ....?      ,           .  2 .  ""  "".

----------


## laponka0804

> ....?      ,           .  2 .  ""  "".


)))

----------


## Svetlana.Ego

!   .
  .
        :
"   ,   ,      (     ,    )   (   )    "   ".
  01.12.2013  21.12.2013.                5100.   ,  ,     ,    (  ),     .            .
..,    01.12.2013  21.12.2013.         ,           ,          .
     .2     20  2007. 1843-,    .1.4, .1.8, .3.3, .4.1-4.6, .5.1  .6.1     373-  12  2011".
    ,       ? 
   ?
  ,   43  .    .  ,           (  ).        .          .
  ...

----------


## _50

> ?


         ,        .




> 43  .


   :
- ()     ;
 -  -     ;
 -  -      ;
 .. ,   .5 .208 .

----------


## saigak

> (   ,    )   (   )


- 



> ?






> ...

----------


## Svetlana.Ego

_50          ,        .

  ,   , ..   ...

----------


## serdgo

,  ?

----------


## saigak

> , ..   ...





> ...


     ?

----------

> .


     ,        .

----------

> ,           (  ).


 . , ,  ,        ,        ,     .  .      .

----------


## Svetlana.Ego

: "        ,        ,       ,       ,    (    ), ,  ,    (  ), , ,          ,  ,  ,    ( )      (. 2  N 1843-)."
*       ,    ,    .*
_ ,                         .
     ,           ,        ,                 :  _ 
   .
  ,    15.1     ,     .   ""     ,     1843-,      , ,     ,          .    ...          . 
  ,    /,      ,         :Smilie:

----------


## serdgo

,   .   3-      .         ,         .

----------


## saigak

> ,        .


        . ,   .




> ,


 ...       .

----------

,       ,   ,        .   , ,     . ,        ?

----------

,         ?

----------


## saigak

> ?


   ,   .

----------


## Ollyusya

!       .    .            .   ,              ?  .

----------


## alex704

,   .    -.    ,     .   /    .  ,        (,).      -. 
2)  , ,  /  ?
3)      /   ,       ,         ?
4)   10.03,  15.03.    15-     15-?  10-  ?

----------

> .


     .

----------


## Ollyusya

.   . ..      .

----------


## Ollyusya

> .


 .   . ..      .

----------


## saigak

> , ,  /  ?







> 3)      /   ,       ,         ?


 




> 4)   10.03,  15.03.    15-     15-?







> 10-  ?








> ,        (,).


 





> -.


http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=512431

----------


## alex704

:yes:

----------

,    .      2 .   -.    1.  -. -     .   ?    ,     ?    -    ,       .

----------


## saigak

**,   ,     /  . ... .

----------


## alex704

, ,  .       -  ?

----------


## saigak

> -  ?


     ,    .      ,  .

----------

!
,   ,  . 
    ,   ,  .        ,

----------


## saigak

,    4171     *Svetlana.Ego*  .   ,  .
,

----------


## alex704

:Wow: 
  .         ,         ,   ,              ?

----------


## saigak

?        ....

----------


## alex704

> ?        ....

----------


## saigak

> 





> 


.  .

----------


## alex704

.        -  .       .         ,    .   mnb  ?

----------


## saigak

> mnb  ?


    ,     .

----------


## Vlad_

?
 (   ,      ),   15.       .  "":  ,    ,        .
   ,   ,  -   , , ).
     ,   /? ,  ,    ,    ?    ...

----------


## _50

> ...


         ? :Smilie:

----------


## Vlad_

> ?


  ,    ,   "   ". 

     :

                /,     -   .  ,   ,    /    ,       ""  ))) 
,   ,   ()       / -      " ", ?      /  ,  ,       ,   . ?

----------


## saigak

> ?

----------


## alex704

> ,     .


  .      ?

----------


## saigak

?     ,   .        .   ?    ?  :Smilie:

----------


## 38

!

  ,    .
    6% (),       .    ,    (, /  ..).
    ,        ,    .

    ,       -  .     ?       (, )?            ?
     "    " -      ?

----------


## katyll

.
        .         ,    "    ",            ,   (          ),    .       ,         ?

----------


## saigak

" ".

----------


## katyll

> " ".


.      ,    ,         ,     .              ,     ?
   ,     :Smilie:

----------


## saigak

....
     ,        ,     , .

----------


## katyll

> ....
>      ,        ,     , .


    -    -  ,                . 
    ,      13%, .

----------


## saigak

*katyll*,      .      . "-"   .  , , .

----------


## Mudrez

,   .    ,         .




> *serdgo*,      ,  ,  . ,        40-119710/2013 9       .  ?             .   , .  ,  .  ,          ,      ,            .
>        .

----------


## 38

> " ".


.   ,           .   -  ?

----------


## sksuperb

!
 )
    ,             .
    117000.
21  2014         117267,    22.01.14. 50000.        .
         .
     =/1* (- , --    ,   1 , . 373-    -    92,    )
    2014.       19500  01.05.2013.,          45  57 ,    : =19500/1*6=117000.
         373-.
      ,      .
          ?              .          ?           ,    .
  ,       ,   -  )?
     2     ,        21.03,   31.03?
     !

----------


## saigak

> .


  .        .   .

----------


## sksuperb

,            ,    ,   46    .
          107000,   19.00  (  21.00)     10500,          ?   18.00    ,    ?

----------


## saigak

> 


        .

----------


## sksuperb

,           ,         ,       :
1.         ,               .
2.  )),         20  2014   117500.         (    ,               ,         ,    )
     ,           1 ?    .

    250 ,  -         50000,         .

----------


## saigak

> 1.         ,               .
> 2.  )),         20  2014   117500.         (    ,               ,         ,    )


    .

----------


## sksuperb

> .


    ,      -   ))
1.          ?        373-    .   ?
2.      ,          ,        2 ?
      )!

----------


## saigak

> ,


     (    ),    ?     .     ,           .

----------


## sksuperb

> (    ),    ?     .     ,           .


  !
           ?                2  .

----------

,        ?

----------


## sksuperb

> ,        ?


       ,              =/1* (- , --    ,   1 , . 373-    -    92,    )
=19500/1*6=117000.,        ,                2       .         .                57  77 ,            ,       .

----------

L = V/ P * Nc, 
: L -      ; 
V -    ; 
P -  ,      (  92  ); 
Nc -        (  7  ).

----------

,     6   ?!

----------


## sksuperb

> ,     6   ?!


   )
           ,     .
      ).
            .
    ,               .
        )

----------


## sksuperb

,  Nc -             7 ,      1  7   .
        .

----------


## sksuperb

,      -          ?

----------

.       ,    6.     ,  .
   :   7  140 000,    20 000*2= 40 000
           19500*6  =117000/6*6 (    ).

----------


## sksuperb

> .       ,    6.     ,  .
>    :   7  140 000,    20 000*2= 40 000
>            19500*6  =117000/6*6 (    ).


    ,     .

----------


## sksuperb

)
-         . ..                      1  7   .
         250 ,           8          .       .
       ,   2        .   21 ,         21 .      ))
        117000    150000      .

----------



----------


## saigak

*sksuperb*,  !

----------


## sksuperb

> 


!
    ))

----------

,   ,    :Big Grin:

----------


## sksuperb

> *sksuperb*,  !


)
         ,      50000))
       ,              -     ,        ,        .

----------


## sksuperb

> ,   ,


   ,         ))

----------

. .    ?

----------

**,

----------


## alex704

-.
 .    ,  / .
1)    5   ,     .?
2)        5       .?
3)      7.   .      ?
   5  -5 +7 .  ,   7 ,   .      ?

----------

*alex704*,   .3  .

----------


## alex704

> *alex704*,   .3  .


          ,    ,           .    -

----------


## _A

:Frown: .      .

1. , , 10?
2.   ?

----------

*alex704*,   "  "  .         .      "  "

----------


## alex704

> *alex704*,   "  "  .         .      "  "


,   . :Smilie:        ?    , ,    ?
 ,              ?

1)    5   
2) 
3)     /
4)       

5)  :      /(  ),           ,

----------

:    7000 ,       7000 
 :  7000    ,  5000 .    

5)    .  ,

----------


## rzach

:  ,               2013 .       ?)) 

      -  )))  :
1)     Z     ?
2)            -    -     -      ?      ?   115

   !

----------

> . .    ?


  .  .    .

----------


## saigak

> ,               2013 .


    .    .




> 1)     Z     ?


         .




> -    -     -      ?      ?   115


   .

----------


## rzach

> .    .
> 
> 
>          .
> 
> 
>    .


       ?

----------


## mvf

> ?


   !       ?

----------


## rzach

> !       ?


 ?    ,     !

----------


## saigak

> ?    ,     !


  .     ,             .

----------


## _A

:Smilie:        ?    :Frown: 
 :Frown: .      .

1. , , 10?
2.   ?[/QUOTE]

----------


## rzach

!         :Wink:

----------


## mvf

> 1. , , 10?


 .

----------


## _A

> .


.. 9, 10, 10, 11    ?    ?

----------


## saigak

> ?


  ,   .

----------


## _A

> ,   .


 :yes:  .    .

----------


## rzach

! 

        ,                ?     6%.

----------


## saigak

> 


.    =0.

----------


## rzach

,     .     5  ,   5 .      ,      ,            .         .   :      " "  ?    ?     ?          (((

----------

:  -.     ,   .    .     ,

----------


## Anton P.

> 


   (-,  )
:    .




> ?


 ( ).




> 


.

----------


## rzach

.   .      !  +1000000  !)))

----------

2014 ,           2012.
1.:   6%  .    ,       .     ,  , ,         . ?            -      ?
2.   -           ,      ?

3.     :   ,    / , ,         ,      2012 - 2013 , .. .    -   ?

4.     : ,    ,         , , , ,         (  ).      -      ? (     , , ,   .......)

     . .

----------

1,2,3     
4 .   ,   ,

----------


## _50

> 4





> 


 :Smilie: .

----------

*_50*, .  ""

----------

> *_50*, .  ""


        ?   4 : 4.     : ,    ,         , , , ,         (  ).      -      ? (     , , ,   .......)


          .     .

----------

**,  .    ,       .

   .       . .       .

----------


## rzach

!    :           .   ?           ?

----------

*rzach*,   .  -    .   , ,   .

      , ..

----------


## _50

> ,       .


    .4  :
1.               .      ,           .
2.          ,  ,     .      ,  ,     ( )   .    , ,    ,      (,    ). ,      ,        .
   - ? :Smilie:

----------

> **,  .    ,       .
> 
>    .       . .       .


1.,  :      ,      (. ,    ..),      . ?
2.     -        ?

----------

> .4  :
> 1.               .      ,           .
> 2.          ,  ,     .      ,  ,     ( )   .    , ,    ,      (,    ). ,      ,        .
>    - ?


,   ,        .    - .      ,   2012  . ,

----------


## rzach

> *rzach*,   .  -    .   , ,   .
> 
>       , ..


     ?           ?           ((

----------



----------

> 1.,  :      ,      (. ,    ..),      . ?
> 2.     -        ?


1 
2

----------

,   ?
      30 /30* 1  7,?

----------


## mvf

> ,   ?


   .  -    ,      .

----------

,        ?

----------


## saigak

,         .

----------

> ,         .


,        ? ,    .

----------

,           .            ?

----------

** , -    .        ,

----------

-?

----------

,   ?

----------

** ,    .      ,

----------


## saigak

> -?


     .

----------


## Liana_sh

! , . -    -.         .   100 .      100            1      100 .    - ,    ?.              ?

----------


## saigak

*Liana_sh*,        ?

----------


## Liana_sh

.    ?

----------


## saigak

,    ...          ...   .      .

----------


## Liana_sh

> ,   ...          ...   .      .


-,   .    :Embarrassment:    ,             .    ,         ?           100 .
      ,     :Wow: 
    -   ?          ,    ,        100 ,     ,     100   -   , .  , ,

----------


## saigak

> -,   .


http://www.klerk.ru/cons/denisov/195332



> ,


     ?

        :
              () - 100 . ?

 ,     :

        ,                    ,      .


 :

    20.06.2007 N 1843- "         ,         "         ,       ,        (   ),   ,      ,    ,    ,    ,   100  .

   . 15.1   "          " ,            ,      :      4  5 . ,      40  50 . .

               ,    (, ,      12.10.2010 . N 65-6852/2010,  03.12.2008 N 72-3587/2008),  ,    (, ,   -   18.02.2010   N 28-16681/2009,  -   30.04.2009 N 32-171/2009-51/18-9,  -   22.09.2008 N 79-1817/2008,     18.01.2008 N 09-11294/07-1).

----------


## _50

> 


  ,  15.1    ,  ,         . 
,   " "  ,         ,   ,  ,            (.   -   30.11.2010    28-2959/2010).    40 ..  15.1    .




> 


   .    15.1   ( 4  5 ..),     2 .

----------


## saigak

> ,  15.1    ,  ,         .


   ,   .   .

----------


## _50

> 


  ,   ,   .   ,  .
  ,      .       2-      (    23.05.1994 1006). :Smilie:

----------


## saigak

> ,   ,   .   ,  .


. :Big Grin:

----------


## Liana_sh

,     2 ,    ,   .
      .    -12    -  ,         ()      .
 ,   -               ?

----------


## Liana_sh

.     .      ,        100 . -  ?   ,    -    ,   ?

----------


## saigak

> -12    -  ,         ()      .







> ,        100 . -  ?

----------


## _50

*Liana_sh*,        ,            100 ...        ,       100 ...     ,     (  )      .
            (   ).          .     ,      -    .  ,     z-    . :Smilie:

----------


## saigak

> (   )


     , ..    .



> ,     z-


     ...    150 00,    -  10 000,    .

----------


## _50

2 ,    .
       ,      . :Smilie:

----------


## Liana_sh

, ,      .     (       , ,        ,     -     ?????   ,     :Embarrassment:

----------


## Liana_sh

> ...    150 00,    -  10 000,    .





> 2 ,    .
>        ,      .


   ?     ?       ,    .        ,  .     -     ?     ,        ......                ,   .    .    ?
         ?

----------


## saigak

> (       , ,        ,     -     ?????







> ?


  :Smilie:

----------


## Liana_sh

*saigak*,  ,      (    ).           (  31.12.2013 .).          31.12.2014).      100  04.02.2014 .         (2013 ),     101 ,    04.02.2014 .          2014 ). !       100 .     ?       (    2 ,        ).  ,    .    , ?

----------


## saigak

> 100 .     ?


.. ,    100       ..  ...    ,  ,  ....




> .    , ?

----------


## Liana_sh

> .. ,    100       ..  ...    ,  ,  ....


,  .    ,     01.10.-31.12.2013,   - 01.01.-31.12.2014
  , .

----------


## alex704

-   .    ,  .
1.     2013 ( -).       .  ,     .     .       ?               2013?
2.   ,    ,    ,      ,  .     .     ,  .         ?
3. ,    /   ,  -  ?   /  , - ?    ?

----------


## alex704

.   ( /,   -,  )     ?

----------


## alex704

,        ,      .      ?      ,      .... ,  .

----------

/ ?

----------


## alex704

> / ?

----------

,  -

----------


## alex704

> ,  -


,        ?

----------

,  -      



> 1.     2013 ( -).       .  ,     .     .       ?               2013?

----------


## alex704

> ,  -


 :Smilie:      ?       ?        ?

----------

,    ,

----------

2.  ,   -   ,       /,   . ,        ,   ,   
3.    ,     ,       

    ?

----------


## alex704

.      ?     ?        ? :Redface:

----------

-            ,    ,      (  ,    ,  )   ,          
-   /,             /

----------

...
    ,

----------


## alex704

> -            ,    ,      (  ,    ,  )   ,          
> -   /,             /


!       .

----------

,

----------


## alex704

(    ) ,               .       .    -.       .    ,  .   ,....

----------

,    - ,           ,

----------


## alex704

.  -
,.
  10-,     12-.    14-.          .     .      ,           ?

----------


## saigak

> .     .      ,           ?


. - .         .

----------

, ,     ,      ...
    ( ,  ),    ,  ,          ,  :        ???     z-         ?       z-.              .
      ?

----------

.      .  .     , ,   ?        .

----------

-     .       "  "    .

----------

> -     .       "  "    .


       1 .2014 .?    - ?

----------


## saigak

** ,          .    ...    ?  ....
**,    2013 ....               ..

----------

> ** ,          .    ...    ?  ....


! 
     ...   -    ( )       ?  -    ...

----------


## saigak

> ( )       ?


 .

----------


## laponka0804

> 1 .2014 .?    - ?


    ,   ,        ,       ,   ,              )))

----------


## Lesik1981

,   1        11.03.2014 .  3210-         ?

----------


## -Afina-

> ,   1        11.03.2014 .  3210-         ?





> 1  2014 .          11.03.14  3210-, ** .         12.10.11  373-.


...

----------

!  !
   +.          :   +   .
        ( 71)     ( 76),  .
      ,    (   ,    ),     ,   ( 76).      .
     : *   .- *  ****    .   01 ,    21 .
*  ?!*

   .

----------


## KocmosMars

> !  !
>    +.          :   +   .
>         ( 71)     ( 76),  .
>       ,    (   ,    ),     ,   ( 76).      .
>      :    .-            .   01 ,    21 .
>   ?!
> 
>    .


 .      .

----------


## Buhgalter1975

> ?!


  -3.
"         ()    ,        .          .
           ,    ,           .       ()          -  ( N -4).        ,   (),     -  ."

----------

, ,     .      -     . ,   , ..   .  ,       .   ?

----------


## KocmosMars

> , ,    .      -     . ,   , ..   .  ,       .   ?


.

----------

,   ?

----------


## KocmosMars

> ,   ?


   ,   .       .   ,    .       ,  . 
     ,     ,         .

----------

,   ,     ,     ,      .

----------


## Ophiucus

!            ,      ?      . ..        ,   .      .     ?  .           .        ?       ,         0,     .  ?      -   .

----------


## .



----------


## .

*KocmosMars*,  .       .

----------

> 


       ?

----------


## alex704

!
1_,        ,.    ,      -       ?
2.   ,          ,  ( ).  ?
3. ,            ,      ?

----------

-     3210-  11  2014       1  2014 ?

----------


## alex704

,   z  ,   ,

----------


## saigak

*alex704*,  .  .

----------


## 115

!

               ,    ?

----------


## .

,  ,    , :

           .
 /  .
    ?
       ( )?

----------

,     15%  
 2011      ,        ?    - ?

----------


## .

> ,     15%  
>  2011      ,        ?    - ?


    ..  ?

----------


## saigak

** ,   ?

----------


## Fraxine

> 15%





> 


      ?  ?

----------

?

----------


## saigak

** ,     ?     ?    ?

----------

,   ,   . ,

----------


## saigak

** ,   ?      ...,        .   -  ,     ....

----------


## serdgo

:Big Grin:

----------

, .     15%

----------


## saigak

** ,     ...   :Frown:

----------

> -     3210-  11  2014       1  2014 ?


  ,   1  2014 .        ... ...

----------

> -     3210-  11  2014       1  2014 ?


  ,

----------

> ,   1  2014 .        ... ...


      .......  !!!!!!!! :Redface:

----------


## ---

,             (-) .      ,       , . ,      .

----------


## serdgo

(     :yes: ).    .           .    ,     ?

----------


## ---

,          ?

----------


## serdgo

,     .   ?       .....   ? :Wow:

----------


## ---

,     ,       ?         ,     ,  ,     .

----------


## serdgo

*---*,       .... :Wow:       .     ,      .            ,  ,    .  . .     ?

   ,      ?          ,    ? :Wow:   ?      ,          .    ** ,  , ,  ( ). 

 ..     ,   .....

----------


## ---

,    .          ( , ,  ( )  ..)              .  ,     ,      .

----------


## saigak

> ( , ,  ( )  ..)              .


    ? :Wink: 



> ,          ?


      .



> ,


      ,     ....




> ,  ,     .


         ...

----------


## serdgo

> ,    .


  , ,   ..,   ,    .   ,  ,  12 ,     ,    ,      , ...     ,   -   .        ,  -     ,            :Big Grin:      . :Big Grin: 

    :   


> ,             (-) .      ,       , . ,      .


    (   :Big Grin: ).       ? *---*. ?   ,       ,       : :  , , .   .      ,         .   ,    ,      .   :yes:  , *---*,   ,     .      . ,       ,       -.   .   .

  - . :Redface:

----------


## serdgo

> ,     ,  ,     .


     , ,    ,  -   , *---*,  .      ,   ,      ,     ,       , *---*,    .     ,       ,    -        ,          .    . ,     :Big Grin:  

       ,      . :Frown:

----------


## Anton P.

.
    ,      : 1)   ,  2)     .
 -,               .  ,    - ,      50      .      -  .
 , .

----------


## wolcha

6%     / ,         .      .
      .
         ,        ?    ,   ?
       ?
 .

----------


## saigak

> ,        ?


 




> ,   ?







> ?


     ""?   ,    ...

----------

> ""?   ,    ...


 ,         ,                 (         ,   ) ..     ,          .      .
    !

----------


## wolcha

*saigak*,    ,    ,      :Embarrassment: 

         , ..         ,        (       /  ),    ?     ? ()

----------


## saigak

> ,          .


..       \,    ,    ,  ,       ?   ?             .




> ,


 ?       -,          .  ,     - ,      .... :Wow: 

  ...     ...   ...    .. 147  . :Smilie:

----------


## wolcha

> ?       -,


!          /           . ...             . 

*saigak*,   !  , ,  .       :Smilie:

----------


## serdgo

> !


 ,   ,   -     ,         ,       ?  ?      ,     ,    ?

       ... :Smilie:

----------


## saigak

*serdgo*,  ?

----------


## serdgo

, ,    .             ,        -             ,        ?

----------


## saigak

*serdgo*,   ,        ?  .    ... ,  .

----------


## Buhgalter1975

,       ,   ...

----------


## saigak

*Buhgalter1975*, .. ,             ? :Wow:

----------


## Buhgalter1975

*saigak*,    :Smilie: ,     .  .      :yes:  ,      ,      ,         " "?  ,  ,      .         :Stick Out Tongue: .

----------


## saigak

*Buhgalter1975*,        ...     ,          .... ,   . :Frown:

----------


## Buhgalter1975

*saigak*, .   .    :Embarrassment:

----------


## Tesses

!
    , ,  ,        :Embarrassment: 
   , "-".
   ,   ..     ,    .    ?     ""  ? 
 :Redface:

----------


## saigak

> ?


.    .




> ""  ?

----------

- .      ,       .   1   2  .    ,         .      ? 1 - 1    1 - 2?

----------

,

----------


## Tesses

> .    .


!

----------


## Lliza

.  ,   .
  ( ).      ,       .      .     ,       :  ?   ,  .      ?                 .   .      .   ?     , .

----------


## saigak

> 





> 


.  .




> 


    .

----------


## Lliza

,     .

----------


## serdgo

> ,     .


        ?    .

----------


## mvf

> ?


  -.

----------


## saigak

> -.


       . :Big Grin:

----------


## serdgo

> .


 ,   ,    .     :yes:

----------


## Lliza

.   ,    ...     .   ...    ,   ?   ?
   .

----------


## saigak

*Lliza*,       . :Big Grin:

----------


## lenski

,,.   -  , ,        ?

----------


## lenski

?

----------


## Ivawka73

.    (
    ( 15%)
  0.         80 000    50 000.
  ? :
1.  -     
2.    +  ,   .

----------



----------


## saigak

*lenski*,   . ... . ... :Wow:

----------


## svetok2013

.          . .       (          )  ,       . . 
      ,           .       ,     . :     ,             ? ,         (      ), -   . 
    ,     ,                .

----------


## Andyko

> .


           ?

----------


## svetok2013

,  ,        .

----------


## Andyko

1.      
2.

----------


## saigak

,     ....

----------


## hiker

> (          )  ,       . .





> ,         (      ), -   . 
> .


   ,         ?

----------


## lara33

> ,         (      ), -   .


    ,         ,   ,   ?  ,   ,  .    ,    .    .

----------


## .

, .  1

----------


## mirka

> 


   / ?

----------


## serdgo

> , .  1


  !!!      :Smilie:   :Wow:

----------


## Fraxine

> , .


  :Wink:             ,        (     ).

----------


## Fraxine

> 


  ?    ?         -  :     ,   ?

----------


## Tori

,     ?

----------


## .

.

----------

,  ,         (3073-)   ,   ?
  :      (   )       15.1 ,   ?
  ,       ,        ,   ,    ?
   ...     ,  ,   10 ,        100 000  ,   10    15.1 ?

----------


## Vlad_

, ,   .      3210-:

4.1. ........
 ,                   ()      ,     ,     .
............
4.6.   ...............
...                     ()      ,     ,   0310004    .

  :
5.     ,  ,     ,        -  ( - ),      0310001.

    ()    -    ?

----------

*Vlad_*,       ,     ,       .
      ,   ,    .

----------


## saigak

> (   )       15.1 ,


2 




> 10 ,        100 000  ,   10    15.1 ?

----------

> 2


  ,              50 000 .?

----------


## serdgo

> ...     ,  ,   10 ,        100 000  ,   10    15.1 ?


   - ,    100 000  .  .

----------

??       ?
    ...          ...      ...
          ...
    ..

----------


## saigak

.     ,        .

----------

.    .:   3073-                (    3210-) -  ,    :Wow: ???
  , ,    .      :   ,         (       )???

----------


## Olga_davidenko

! . :Smilie:      6%,   .   ,  (   ),  .  : "            ?"  "    ?"

----------


## saigak

> "


        .

----------

> .


     .

----------

> ,         (       )???


 - ,   .

----------

.    ,  .  ,       1 , ,?

----------


## Olga_davidenko

> .


  ! :Big Grin:        ,         .   : "      ( Z- )  ,              ?", "        ,     ?" :Redface:

----------


## saigak

> ( Z- )


,     





> ?"


. .          




> ,     ?


 -

----------


## Server56

> ,     ?"


   ?

----------


## Olga_davidenko

! :Smilie:

----------


## Olga_davidenko

> ?


          ,      ? :Smilie:

----------


## Server56

.

----------


## Olga_davidenko

! :Smile:

----------

> "        ,     ?"


      :   .      .    ,     .

----------

> ,     .

----------

> 


 ?     ,      .

----------

> ?     ,      .

----------

> 


,     .

----------


## Olga_davidenko

..      .

----------

> ..      .

----------

,     .

----------

> 


 ,  -,

----------


## mmy1610

!          .           .     ,     ?          .

----------


## SergeiP

> .


   "  " :-)
        .

  ""  ( - ) ,     (    ) :-)

----------

,   ,    .
, ,   .       .
91.2 50 
  ?

----------


## .

**,    .

----------


## talya

3210-    ?   ?  ,  .    ?     1 . -   ,  -   ?

----------


## Anton P.

> 1 . -


.

----------


## talya

?

----------


## .

.

----------


## Beholder13

> ,     .


     ?
http://sumuprussia.ru/   ?

----------


## alex704

.    -.  :  ,  , :
1.    .   Z-,     .      ? 
2.    .      Z-?
3.    -  .
4.        .    .
   ?

----------


## .

?  1      .

----------


## alex704

????????    .

----------


## alex704

,        :Smilie:

----------

> 1.    .   Z-,     .      ?


 



> 2.    .      Z-?


  -   



> 3.    -  .


   ?



> 4.        .    .

----------


## alex704

> 


  :Smilie: )   ?    ?

----------



----------


## alex704

,

----------

,          ,   ,    !!

----------


## alex704

- ,      ?

----------


## Andyko



----------


## .

> ,   ,    !!


      ,  ?  :Frown:

----------


## serdgo

> ,  ?


,  ,     :Big Grin:

----------


## angelmax2

! , ,       ,          ,         ?

----------


## .

*angelmax2*,  .     ?    ?  ?
       ?    , ?

----------


## angelmax2



----------


## .

?

----------

> ,  ?


,   !!     ,     ,          . 
     ,

----------


## .

>

----------


## .

> 


 ?       Z-     

 ,                   ?

----------


## .

.   ,   .        
  ,         z-?     ,     ?  :Smilie:

----------


## .

> .   ,   .        
>   ,         z-?     ,     ?


..       (   . ),     ?      ,       - ?

----------


## .



----------

, , .,   **.  .    .
   01.05.2014  31.10.2014.  01.05.2014  31.05.2014 -   /  /  .  01.06.2014  31.10.2014 -   ?   . :Smilie:

----------


## .

.      2     -

----------


## Vlad_

? ,    )

  , ,    /.   , .

1.  , +,     ,    -  ?   ?    ?
2.    .  ,  ?       ??

----------


## saigak

1,2.

----------

> .      2     -


, ! :yes:

----------

!   -   ,  01.06   , ,   ,        ?               ,                 ?

----------


## saigak

.  ,   .

----------


## Anton P.

> 


        ,    ?    ?

----------

!  1 ,         1,11 .    ?

----------

> ,    ?    ?


 ,              ,          ,      ,      .    ,   ,    ,          :Smilie:

----------

> !  1 ,         1,11 .    ?


,   ,      .

----------

> ,   ,      .


!

----------


## .

9 .  ?

----------


## saigak

> ?


  !!!!   ...       ! :Smilie:

----------


## .

:Smilie:

----------


## .

,    ,   ,        ? 
 ,      ?))

----------


## saigak

> 


 ,   .    ... 9   ....




> ,   ,       ?


    .... :Big Grin:

----------


## .

*saigak*,         :Smilie:       . 9     .       (       )

----------


## saigak

> 


    ...




> 


 ...?   ... :Embarrassment: 




> 9


...

----------

, ,  .     .     -     .         /.       .     ?        ?   ?

----------

,  ,      , .   .     ?    :  ,    ,    - ,   ,      .

----------


## saigak

> ?   ?



 .-

----------

.           .       2009  2012 .        .      4  2011( ).     ,   .        .     ,          .        ?

----------


## .



----------


## saigak

> ,          .


.     (    )       .

----------

,  01  2014 .       ,   ,     ,        ??????

----------


## saigak

.

----------

!

----------


## kolbert

> .


   ?

----------


## .

*kolbert*,    -?       .        , -   .     .
    .

----------


## kolbert

> *kolbert*,    -?       .        , -   .     .
>     .


      ,        .

----------


## .

> ,

----------

!
, ,   6%      (  ,     65.22).       .         ? ?        " "?

----------


## .

,    
 .    -

----------

> 


    .  -    .

----------


## .

.       ,     
   ,      .
    ,     ?           ,     ...

----------

,    -  ,  ,   /.
 ,   :Smilie:   :Big Grin:

----------


## .

> ,


?

----------

> ?


    ,   :Smilie:  
  !
 :Smilie:

----------


## Catabras

,         ,  (   6%).       .   ,             -.

----------

*Catabras*,  -   ,

----------


## .

*Catabras*,    ,      ,           .  -

----------


## lenchikmoon

,       .     .   ,    .    ,         1 (     ),  -,  , .      ???     :Embarrassment: ...

----------


## .

,         (   ).    ,

----------


## lenchikmoon

> ,         (   ).    ,


 ,   ,          .    ,    1        .        ...    1, 
-     ...

----------


## .

*lenchikmoon*,    .       . 
   1? ,       .     
     .     ,    .      ,    .

----------


## ulechek_k

?    Z-?
     -6?

----------


## serdgo

:Wow:       .................   ,   ,   ,           ,     :Big Grin: 

 .. ,        -.

----------


## laponka0804

> ,   ,          .    ,    1        .        ...    1, 
> -     ...


  " "       ,            .

----------


## ulechek_k

> .................   ,   ,   ,           ,    
> 
>  .. ,        -.




      ?
       ,   ,  ,   .
     ,  ))

  -6    ?

----------


## serdgo

> -6    ?


   .  ,      .     , .

----------

1.    01     ,       .          ,        ? 2.      2014    ? (   ,      01  2014   31  2014 )?

----------


## .

1. 
2.

----------


## Andyko

> ,      .

----------


## serdgo

? :Scratch One S Head:

----------

,    2013 ,       "       7       ".  5 ,  7   ?(  ?)

----------

> ?


   ,    ?!

----------


## serdgo

,  ?       .................. :Wow:

----------


## Andyko

*serdgo*,  -...    .

----------


## serdgo

,      ? :Redface:

----------


## Larisa Scvortsova

,     :Redface: 
 10       ....      :Wow: 
   -            ,    ,    , ..      ? 
?
.

----------

*Larisa Scvortsova*,

----------


## zeleenka

!  , :   ,  ,      ?         ?

----------


## Andyko

?

----------

.
  , 6%.        .          -    ?    ?
     .

----------


## valiullovich

> .
>   , 6%.        .          -    ?    ?
>      .


 -       .     ,   (

----------


## _A

-  .
1. 4.1  3210  ,       .
   5  ,            .
   ?
2.      ,      ?

----------


## .

,         .       ))

----------


## _A

> ,         .       ))


1...  ,    ,     .
  ,   ?
 2.      ,    .
          .   .       . ? 
     .

----------



----------


## .

> . ?


    .         .        ?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## _A

> .         .        ?


         ,     .   ?
?

----------


## .



----------


## j7

,  .
  6%.    -,   .
             ("")    ,       -  ()  ? 
    ,      .
     ""   -, ..          ().
  -   ""  ,           (         ).

  ?

----------


## Waadiim

,        ?    - ?.......       - :yes: 

        ? :Wink: .....      ,    ,    ,   .......??????????? :Wow:

----------


## Waadiim

> ,         .       ))


     ,        ?    - ?.......       -

         ?.....      ,    ,    ,   .......???????????

----------


## j7

*Waadiim*,   .      -      ,  .

----------


## Waadiim

> *Waadiim*,   .      -      ,  .


 :yes: ok

----------


## V

,  !       ,     )))   "" 6 2014      ( ,, ),       (50)       !!! ,  .     (-)    .     ,    (   ). 1.    -   ,    ,    .           ? ?     ,      ?     ,   ,    .     :      ( ),          ?       ?             -     .  .

----------



----------


## V

!      ,  ,  .         (, ,    ),               .      ?      Z-   -?

----------


## Waadiim

> ,  !       ,     )))   "" 6 2014      ( ,, ),       (50)       !!! ,  .     (-)    .     ,    (   ). 1.    -   ,    ,    .           ? ?     ,      ?     ,   ,    .     :      ( ),          ?       ?             -     .  .


             , , ........     ,       ?

----------


## Waadiim

> !      ,  ,  .         (, ,    ),               .      ?      Z-   -?


  ,      ?      ....... :yes:

----------


## V

[QUOTE=Waadiim;54344912]             , , ........     ,       ?
, .     ,        ,   .           (   ).

----------


## .

> "" 6 2014      ( ,, ),       (50)       !!!


   .      !   ,     ,   




> -   ,    ,


   ,        . ,    ,   .            ,   ,    54-.      .      .       .      . 




> ?      Z-   -?


 




> ....


    .    ,   ,        :Wink:

----------


## V

.,    ! , ,     .               , ..      ,   .     ,         .       ?   .

----------


## .

-         ,   ,    54-





> ,         .


      ?

----------


## V

.

----------


## V

.,     -           (     ),        ,         ? ..       ?   - -  ?

----------


## Anton P.

> ?


       "   "
/                     


 , ,       ,       ,     .

,   ,   ,    .

----------


## Anton P.

> - -  ?


    (-),         . :
1)  ,  

2)  ,  

3)  ,   .

----------


## j7

.



> 6%.    -,   .
>              ("")    ,       -  ()  ? 
>     ,      .
>      ""   -, ..          ().
>   -   ""  ,           (         ).

----------


## serdgo

,     .      ,      .    ,    ,    ,   .       ,      ,     . :Big Grin: 

     / .

----------


## Waadiim

[QUOTE= V;54344929]


> , , ........     ,       ?
> , .     ,        ,   .           (   ).


  ,         ......          ..      ?...    ,       ........ :yes:

----------


## Waadiim

> .


        ?)))))  :yes:             ,             ))) :yes:             -    :yes: ...      ))...   ,        ?.....))))))...    ,   .... :Wow:

----------


## Waadiim

> .


     ?  ,      ?     ,     ?...    ?...     ?.............. ,  -  - )) :Wow:

----------

!
,    ,           ?
!

----------


## Waadiim

> !
> ,    ,           ?
> !


    .? :Wow:

----------


## saigak

> !
> ,    ,           ?
> !


                ,    . ..

----------


## juliaiva

- ! 
   6%.    . ,   .       .  ,      ,  /  .    .  .  ,   .  !
  -    :
26.08.2014. Z-0001? C 1,11
1)      Z-       1,11?
2)   6%   .           ?     ,    -??
3)     /             , ? ..   ?
4)    !      ()      ,  ..     /,         .        ?      ?        )

----------


## Olya09

> 4)    !      ()      , ..     /,         .        ?      ?        )


 !       /   )..
  "     "?

----------


## juliaiva

> "     "?


    200 000    /,

----------


## juliaiva

> !
>   -    :
> 26.08.2014. Z-0001? C 1,11
> 1)      Z-       1,11?
> 2)   6%   .           ?     ,    -??
> 3)     /             , ? ..   ?


 !

----------


## Waadiim

.3

          .....  - ......    ......      ?.......    ......       ....  :Smilie:

----------


## .

*juliaiva*,              .     ,   1     . , ,      . 




> ?


     6%     




> /             , ?


 




> ()      ,


          ,    .

----------


## juliaiva

!

----------

,  6%,  2013   ,    ,        ,     2013  ??    ?

----------


## .

> ,        ,  ,  ,   ,      *  () ,    .*
> (     17.05.2007 N 85-)


 
 ,    ?      ,      ?  :Frown:

----------


## serdgo

:Big Grin:

----------


## Nikoly

!     .    (  )    ,     !             ?

----------


## .

> 


.

----------


## Waadiim

> !     .    (  )    ,     !             ?


 ,     ?

----------


## .

?

----------


## 1004

,  !    , 6%,    .       .     .    ,  ,              100 .

----------


## .

*1004*,       .   100 . .

----------


## 1004

> *1004*,       .   100 . .


,    ?      .2  2 ,  "    ,                    .  "   ,       ,  .

----------


## .

> **


      .   ,     .
     -       .     .

----------


## Zavn

,   ,  . 
     .
       ,  ..    1 .

----------


## .

.

----------


## Waadiim

> .   ,     .
>      -       .     .


   -  ,    ......    :yes:

----------


## .

*Waadiim*, -,     . -,                 .     .     ,    -     :Frown:

----------


## Waadiim

> *Waadiim*, -,     . -,                 .     .     ,    -


 :Big Grin: ,          ? :Big Grin:

----------


## Waadiim

> *Waadiim*, -,     . -,                 .     .     ,    -


 , ,   ,    ,    :Big Grin:

----------


## serdgo

, *Waadiim*,       ,      . :yes:    ,   .           ,     ,        -    .   .    ,  ,   ,        ,     ,       -   .   .

 ..          ,       ,     -       .. :Big Grin:

----------


## .

> , ,   ,    ,


  ,   ,    .        .

----------

,        01.06.2014 .  **  ** ,  100 000  (  ,  7 , )??????  ?

----------


## .



----------

!

----------

!         2014,         ?

----------


## .



----------


## zeleenka

> *juliaiva*,              .     ,   1     . , ,      . 
> 
>      6%     
> 
>           ,    .


  ,      ,      .     ,   ,       .    ?  :Frown:

----------


## .

> ?




 ,

----------

